# :

## 56

.

            ,     ,         .

  - ,          ,   2011-2020 .    ,    - ,     2013   136 .     2,3  ,     2012 ,    .

----------


## 56

Nemiroff     "".         .

"  " -               . 

"   "       .  ,          ,        . 

      "" : " ", " ", "  ", " ".   ""   11-  2013    400

----------


## 56

"   ,             ,          ,        ", -   .
             - ,  .
 ,         ,     .
"       ,          ", -  .
         ,   -     .    ,      ,    .

----------


## 56

(). ,       .              199 ,   1    220   0,5 .


  ,         150     .   45-      173     224    ,  56-  216  276  .

       .   ,   , , , , ,  ,          293       .        (  ):     322    .

           144  (   28 )  348  (  61 ).

  ,       245       .

             9%  400  500   1   .  ,         ,    ,      : , ,   .

,         .

         2009 ,       ,   ,            120 .  2013       170 ,      250 ,     280 .

----------


## 56

-    
5          -      .


         .  ,      .

       .        ,   :     .   , ,   ,  ,      .

         (50- , 1972-  1985-87 .).

      2014 ,   .

----------


## 56

2       ,                354360-6      2           .
      .           ,         .  ,         ,    .   ,        ,     . 

                50   ,     ,             50   ,          .

    (  ߻)            ,        .

----------


## 56

"  "
        .          ,    .      ,           , -       .      .     .     ,      ,    .       ,       .          23

----------


## 56

2  2013 .  
 26541-/26







      IV             ,             ,       17  2012 .  1318 (      ),              
( -  ),         ( - ),   .
   ,      ,   9 - 23     ,  . 
        .
            29   13  2013 .,           13   28  2013 .
             -   .
           ,     ,       ,   ,                   ,   ,                ,         .

----------


## deklarant_

:



> 05.12.2013 -      
>         ,    .     http://fsrar.ru/files/rosalco.zip

----------


## 56

-   6,6%        -  113,5  ,    .
:      10    6,6%
            5,6% -  11,7  .

   10    0,1%    0,8%   ,  50,1  .         1,9% -  4,9  .          3% -  1,9  ,  10 , ,   1,8% -  20,8  .

    10    2%    0,6%  2012 .

   -     ,     (  0,8% -  9,8  ).

   (      9%), ,   6,1%        -  20,7  .

----------


## 56

.          .       ,     25   7     .

----------


## 56

()          , ,      .             :    ,    ,    .        10-15  .

----------


## 56

80      .              .       -      ,  ,      .  13        80%.      $14     .

----------


## 56

,    ,      Vallure Vodka .
     ,       .     ,       .
        .        ,         Vallure.

   ,   750  Vallure Vodka     24- .      -     ,    .

   Vallure Vodka           - . .

----------


## 56

Armand de Brignac   30-   ,   ,        .

       ,  ,   MGM Grand Hotel & Casino.
   40    0,75 ,   1,2    45 .

  (Yvonne Lardner),        Armand de Brignac, :           ,       ,  ,    Armand de Brignac       .                   ,    ,  .

,    ,    Armand de Brignac    ,   --.  -   ,       ,  ,         .

    Armand de Brignac         .  ,     US$275 000,           .

----------


## 56

,     ,    2015 ,           ,           . 

 ,                    -  ;      ,    . 

",        ,       .     ,   2-     ,      .       : ,  180       ,    ", -  .

         2013        .      ,    .   ,          10  . 

       , ,    ()  .

----------


## 56

-   .            .

                  ,           ,  : " ,   -,  -        .      ?".

   ,       ,   ,       ,   .

                ,       .

"  ,             ,    ,       -   - ,       , -   . -     :    ,      ,   -   ".

 ,      ,  "  ,       80-100    ".   ,              10    . "        ", -  .

" ", -   .

----------


## 56

/ /      .               .

  ,         ,   . "      ,    ,   ,   ", -  .

        10 ,             .  2006             ,            30  5%.        ,      40    ,   .

----------


## 56

,  10  2013 .          ,         ,  .

       ,          ,            .

 ,           ,         .

      2006 .     ,      10 . ,         ,  ,       .  ,    ,     2007 .,        2013 .

 ,   ,   ,   ,    ,     .                  ,      ,    .

  ,    2006-2007 .,      -      .  ,      , ,        ,   .

       ,      ,        .

       10  2013 .   .

            ,               . ,   -         ,    .

       ,       2006 .     300 .  .        40 .  .

----------


## 56

2013      .         ,    .  2014        40 ,       -.   ,        .

  2013       13 ,     .           , ,      .  ,             --  .     25-       .          .

          .              ,          ,  ړ          .  ,   2014        40 .     ,    -.

         .   ,         50%.     ,   13%     13  ,         .

**            .    2,6 .   .  2012    2151,5 .    (, , , ).          60% .
       ,    ,    .          ,        ,       .       ,     ,     20%.     .    .  ,  ,     ,      ,           .

  ,           - ,       .  ,                  ,  .

----------


## 56

2014           . 
              2014 .      -                . 


    ,  2014            30%.
 , -      ,  -   ,                    .            . ,                       .   , ,     ,      .


         .  ,   ,      ,         .   ,         .


          - ,  -2015, ,  -          .
            2014 , -     -  . -            .            . 



      .           .       ,   ,    .           3PL-            .


           -  ,  ,  , -, ,       , ̻,   -  ʻ,  ,  ,       ,       , .    -           , ,   . 

        X5 Retail Group, , , , ,  , , 7,         ,   , , , ,     , .       2014      . 


  , -   , -  ,   ,           :                 .    ,              .          .            .

----------


## 56

?

              .

- ,            . ,     ,    ?

- ,   ,        . -      ,      .            ,       .          ,        ,     (  ) .    - ,    ,        .       - ,      .

-   ?
-     .          -  ,   ,   ,      ,    . 

-    ,     ?
-  .         ,          ,          .

-        ?
-  .

- ,    ?
-       .  ,   ,        :
-   ;
-    (  );
-       ;
-       ;
- -  (        , , ,  ,     );
-  .
,       ,        ,             .          .

-         ?
- ,   ,        .   ,           ,      .

-    ?
-          .

-  ,    .       ?
- ,    .        .

----------


## mvf

-      ?

----------


## 56

> -      ?


   ,         :Wink:

----------


## mvf

,   - .  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> ,   - .


   ,  ,  ,  ,     ...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

:Hmm:  ?

----------


## 56

> ?


,

----------


## mvf

!   !! -  !!!

----------


## 56

> !   !! -  !!!


   , ,  ?

----------


## deklarant_

3  2013."".    .    .        ,    .   ,        .            300 .   .    -,    .         800 .

----------


## 56

Kesko Group,   2012        "-",   2014     ,    .
 Kesko  2014       
" Kesko Food -        -   2014 ,   -       ", -   .

        :  2017      500      .   - 2013    "-"  42     .

 ,    -     "-"  1,5   .

 Kesko  1940 ,            , ,      .        "-",   ""    "-".       ,     2013       "-", 14  "-"  20  ""

----------


## 56

" ",       ,     ,      .
    " "   
         .        " "  .        , ,          .

        .

- " "    .    ,          .       ,  ,  ,  ,  ,    .
inShare

----------


## 56

2015           .     .  ,      .  ,     ,     .     ,            . 

  2013          ()      , ,        .    ,    , -         .        ,    . 

 ,   ,        ,     .      ,     ,      .

----------


## 56

Stone Brewing             ,     ,      .

  ,       .

    -      ,    -    ,       ,        .

    ,       ,  Russia Today.

       ,      .    ,  ,  The Huffington Post.

            . ,        ,                .

  0,33    38 ,   ,        150 .   ,        -           .

----------


## 56

,         ,         .       390,5  .


  ,           ,            - .

             5 ,           .

      ,   ,      ,   .

----------


## 56

,   ()   ,    ,      IV  2013 

9  2013 .

     15.11.2013  1024           ,   ()   ,    ,     (   1024)          ,   ()   ,    ,    ,        09.08.2012  815      ,   ()   ,    ,    .

  3   1024       1  2014 .

         ,   IV  2013 :

1.          ;

2.           ,   ()   ,    ,    ,     23.08.2012  231 (   23.08.2012);

3.         8;

4.         10 ,      , , ,   2013 ;

5.     ,       260  :

,  ,              3, 4, 6, 7;

,  ,              5, 6, 7;

   ,             12.

----------


## 56

5  2013     ,                                    ...


       ,       ..,        .. ,        ..,      ..,      ..,            .. ,  ,   , .

                       ,    ,      ,   ,     ,   ,       .

      .            .    ,     ,   ,         ,     ,                            .                .

        . .  :       ,        ,   .

     . .          ,        ,                 171-.  ,   . . ,              .         ,              .   ,                 .

----------


## 56

,      ,   ()   ,    ,      3  2013 ,       2012 .  1,2,3  2013 .     4.20.

----------


## 56

Kasatka      ,   -     .

       . Ÿ    ,      ,   .    ( !)        .     ,      .
  Kasatka     .           .                (     ).     , Kasatka            ,     .         ,     .             .
      : , ,  Kasatka         .       ,    .           (       ,       ).

       ,   ,             Kasatka     ,    .

 KASATKA LUX            .    - .

         .
        KASATKA,    2013        .

     KASATKA!

----------


## 56

5 ,    -  -         ,     2013 .    REGNUM  -  ,         .
         ,     ,   ,       .

     ,    .      ,     "" -     "" .

,            20  - 201,2  .  ,        -      ,    .    19,1 /.

 11        13,85    ,  ()  - 3 ,  - 111 ,   - 39,6 .

----------


## 56

" "     :  ,           .    .
           7:36 .         : ,      ,          8 .

     -  6:30 .  , ,      ջ -  7 .  ,              .

       3 .     18  60 .         Thebar.

,        10 . ,       ,  Gin Fizz  .

            .      ,        15%.    ,         23% (   ,          ).

 ,             Baileys.             Baileys,    .     16%   .

  ,                 , -     Thebar.   ,     ,       , -  .

----------


## 56

4            ,  ,        .
            , -   ѻ    .           Ի  ,          .

              -   .    2006           ,   ,   .

-             .            ,         ,     - ,    ,    .         .

         2 .

               ,       ,       ,          .           ,         .

,          -,             .   21,7%

----------


## 56

"                 ".
     :            ,   ,      .  ,      171-       ,       2013 .    :                           .

  ,    2010   2012-        13 ,   -  7.  ,     ,     .  ,     ,     ,     .     ,              ,      -    11. ,   "777",    " ",        ,      .

         -         ,  ,    ,   .            39 .                       .     -    ,       30 .

           .     .     ,  ,      -.          .     . ,  -      :    ,   -  .         - .

-     2012     2013-     .    -  . ,  ,        - ,   , -         .

         ,          . -        1,1  4,6   (   -         ,   -      ).

 :  2009             ,   .      -   ,   .     .        .  ,                  .

           , ,         ,      ,    :           .

-  ,   2012-2013          ,  ,    . , ,   , ,   .  :     ? -         ,       .

-        2011 ,  ,       .        , -   .

  :       ,      .  ,         .   - -,       " ".   ,     :   ,      ,        .  -     ,     .

  ,       .

-        .          .   :      -  ,         ?          .      .    ,   ,    ,       ,   .        , -   ,         .



 ,      :

-       ,            .           3,6 ,   -  3. ,     ,     ,     ,  ,     .    ,      ,        .

   -     .  4        .  9  2013           .   ,  ,        ,  .      .       ,  ,     ,     ,                   .

----------


## 56

21.00  10.00,   ,        ,    ,    ,        .
  " ",    ,                 23.00  8.00.        ,     ,     .

"   1  2013       .              ",    .

  ,          ,        ,     23.00  8.00   .  ,      .

----------


## 56

.

       .       "       ,         ()  ".
        .   ,              23  8 .

          21  10 .     .

----------


## 56

,  ,        .
 ,                   .       ,           ,   . 

           .  2013    2309   64  .      ,      ,     .

 ,     ,         .    ,      ,        ,  . , ,  .

          ,        ,    .  ,      . 

         -,    ,       .     ,     SOPEXA,      :  -       .  ,   ,      :           .                    .            ,       2- , 1- ,    () -  2- , 2- .

               36  .       :      , , , , .       20-, , . 
  : 
          1994 .        80 ..,     10 .      700 ..    60 .       c      .        B2B,     

       , ,     , ,  , . 

 2014      ,   ,      2013 .  10-          .   , , .   :      .

 ,        ,   ,        .       ,             .

----------


## 56

1215 ,  , 2 , 8 

         л                ,     --,  -,    150         .

  :

  50   

     21       ,        .       50:    ,     ,   ,  ,  ,    ,   ,  -,     .         . 

 20 -     

     ,   -,     ,      -,     ,           ,   .         :        Handmadefood;  ,            ;   (    -);    -  Torro Grill;     (      )   .



           !     60          :  ,  ,     .       .

 -     

 2     -: ,      ,      , step-by-step.

	 . -   -
      -    :   (  ),   (- - GOODMAN),   (-  ,  ),     (  , , -),   (-    Jamie)   .

	 Jamie.     
  Jamie Magazine   -,      :   (- Firma Caf&#233;  La Carette),   (-  Fish),   (- λ,  - Tabasco),   (- Caf&#233; Simpatico   ),   ( )  .

 -   

    -              .       ,      ,      .



                 ,     . -    (   Soyuz Coffee Roasting),           ,       Double B Coffee & Tea,        Travelers Coffee  .        .   ,      ,            .



-            !     Lawson's bar   ,           .          Ice.        Jim Beam  Makers Mark,    Pernod Ricard Rouss      ,       ,         . 



      ,           .   ,  , ,          . , ,      ,         .

----------


## 56

-         !. -,   ,        ,              .   ͻ   ,        .
     .  , ,  , , !        :  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  , ,  ,     .
       -  FM  ,  ,    Comedy      . ,     ,     .        ,       .   ,      ,   ,       .
   ͻ              .        !         :  ,  ,  .     !
   ,           ,        -    FM!.

----------


## 56

,      .    ,               .
         Nicolas Feuillatte  .   ,    -       ,       ,      .

 -  ,        , -   .   ,      ,            .

- ,          ,     .    ,        , -   .

     ,      : 80%     .          .  ,     . , ,    ,      , -   Nicolas Feuillatte.

           ,   .   ,     ,     .

----------


## 56

,      ,      .
 Washington Times ,     180       - ,       .   -             ,         .

"          ,   ,       .  ,   ,     ", -  .

"  ,  ,      ,    .              ", -   .

 ,   ,       .

----------


## 56

-     Wine Awards.    ,         
  Hedonism Wines    ,            &#163;1 ,    Wine Awards      .

  Wine Awards   -      ,     .        ,      .

  Hedonism Wines       2012 .    ,      . ,   ,     &#163;10 .

  ,     ,        &#163;47 .,  Hedonism Wines  &#163;1,1 .     &#163;12 .     ,                &#163;18,9 .

         .

         2010   31     Vino Merchant Ltd,        ,       . 22       .       Hedonism Drinks Ltd,       .   Hedonism Drinks    Channel Trustees Ltd    -  .       .   ,     ,      .

 Wine Awards      Decanter.

  Decanter           ,       .          ,        ,          .

,   2008 ,    ,       (50%)      (50%)       $1,25 .      $0,85   ,      $400 .

----------


## 56

,        
       ,      ,      ,    ,      .


   ,        .

-          .    ,        ,       ,   .

          ,              :         .

,   - ,         ,           .

 ,   ,

----------


## 56

,     
       ,          ,     .


  ,              .

      2012 ,             4,11  4,12       .

 ,     4,61  2,25  ,   ,     .

----------


## 56

,                   .


  ,               .

          ,        .

,    ,  .       ( ,   )    .    ,    ,       .

      ,           .       ,         .

          2007 .           ,  Facenews.

----------


## 56

.      .   - ,     .
      .      .   - ,     .       . ,      .     .              150    .

      ,     .          .       .     ,   3  .

 ,  : ,  3   ,   ;     .     .     . ,    ,   . 75    .    ,         ,   .

     .    .       , , .            .       .

 ,    :  ,   , ,   ,  ,   .   .

2    - .      .        30   .    .          300  ,        ,    .

 ,  :         .      ,   ,    , 750 ,         .

 ,    ,    ,     .  2010     .    .       .      .     .         . 8  9 ,    ,           .        2 ,     .

 ,     :   -  60%    .            . , , ,    ,     .    20      ,       25  ,   ,   ,    33   .

     :  .      .        3    .

      .       150    .    ,       ,           .

----------


## 56

л 1215 ,  , 2 , 8 
  :   50         21       ,        .
      50:    ,     ,   ,  ,  ,    ,   ,  -,     .
        .  20 -           ,   -,     ,      -,     ,           ,   .         :        Handmadefood;  ,            ;   (    -);    -  Torro Grill;     (      )   .
              !     60          :  ,  ,     .
      .  -       2     -: ,      ,      , step-by-step. 	 . -   -       -    :   (  ),   (- - GOODMAN),   (-  ,  ),     (  , , -),   (-    Jamie)   . 	 Jamie.        Jamie Magazine   -,      :   (- Firma Caf&#233;  La Carette),   (-  Fish),   (- λ,  - Tabasco),   (- Caf&#233; Simpatico   ),   ( )  .
 -        -              .       ,      ,      .
                     ,     . -    (   Soyuz Coffee Roasting),           ,       Double B Coffee & Tea,        Travelers Coffee  .        .
  ,      ,            .   -            !     Lawson's bar   ,           .          Ice.        Jim Beam  Makers Mark,    Pernod Ricard Rouss      ,       ,         .
          ,           .   ,  , ,          . , ,      ,         .

----------


## 56

,              "  " 6 .        .   ,     ,     . 

      ,       ,          .   ,         .

----------


## 56

.         .

----------


## 56

.         .


  ,       -,       .           .    ,            - ,     .

  ,         ,         ,      ,   -    .

             .     ,       .

----------


## 56

,    -,            :         ,      .            ,    .


     " "    " ".
   ,     ,    ,     , , , ,   .     ,       ,   , ,    ,       . 

    ,              -.        ,    .        .

 ,     ,    ,        .     ,         .           ,        -   .

      Bodegas Sonsierra         .         16-       .     Sonsierra        ,  Parfume de Sonsierra. 

 ,   ,      ,             .         .   375-           .

----------


## 56

,    ,  25%,  -  .


      ,       8      7,9     .

         .             ,   ,           .

          ,    .

    ,       ,      ,         .         ,     .         ,           .               .

             ,           .          ,  ,   ,    .

  ,       ,     .

        ,  , .       .

    ,    :     -  - ,      ,  ,   .     ,         ,          .       : , ,      .

       ,         ,    ,     ,   .       ,     .       ,     ,    ,  ,      .         ,       .

     ,     .      .     (),    .            ,          .      ,         ,      .

----------


## 56

-   21.10.2013 .  43-3846/2013

       ,     :     ,          .       ,     ,      .

----------


## 56

:
   ,   ,   ?     ?  ,   ,  ,     ?  ,   ,           ?
     ,       ,          ,      .

----------


## 56

,          .        ,     ,     .       35  50 % .    ,         ,      -   .

----------


## 56

.             .

40  ,  1973 ,      - .         8 .  40              .

          -   1999 .       .    ,              .      ,          1973 .

            .    2008           20%,        8,6%.          .

         6  ,    ,     ,    ,  ,   , -           . -       :         .

        . ,  2012        1 ..

           ,         .      2002 .      !      ,    ,       .          ,  ,  ,  ,    .

               ,   . ., - ,      .
         ,         ,      . ,  2009 .      18? !,        -     . 
              . 

             .
 , ,      ,         .  ,       ,        ,        .         ,  ,     ,    .
        .

----------


## 56

Wuliangye   

  Wuliangye     ,    .     ,    ,            .              .    ,           ,       ,           .

  Wuliangye   90- .               .                . 

 ,       ,       .      ,  ,    .     ,     .

----------


## 56

29  2013 .

          ,      , .

  26    22.11.1995  171- (   )          12  ,      .

  3  4  12    22.11.1995  171-     ,   ()   ()       .

                 ,                               .

,  ,                    ,               .

 15.12               ,         ()  ,     ,     () ,           () .

   . 6 . 12             ()  ,   , , ,  ,      .

 1  25                      ,     (    )     12  ,     .



   . 2       ,      21.12.2005  785 "      ",           ,                  .

                 ,        PDF417,             ,                   .

   ,       (),                 100             ,         .

 ,    ,       .   "  "    ()  .   (.  )      .          ,    .

----------


## 56

()            .      "  "        .

 ,           (). "  ,     ", -  ..

           ,      ,        " "     . "       ,         ", -  .

   ""         28%.        . , -   39-40%      2014.   199 .,   -  220 .

----------


## 56

"  ""   621,8     "",   ,      .
    .       . ""     ,        .        ,           .

    ,       ,      ,    "".        109  ,   ,      33  .

     2012 ,   ""       "".          .

  ""     " ", " ", "", "", "", ""  . "" -   11 ,             "".    ""   2009     "".

 ""     ,    ""    2008 .             .

----------


## 56

-                " "  " "          . 

   ,      "", "Cruz-campo", "Chimay",  "Gold Baku",   .  ,             . 

     " "    . 1 . 2 . 21   . 

      ,        .   ,                 "    ",     . " " ,                .

  ,              , ,   ,        . 

            .

"  ,  ,      ,  ,       ,             ,    ",         .   ,               "  ".

----------


## 56

Class Magazine      Fruko-Schulz (    ""  2008 .). 

    : "  2011     , Fruko Schulz Advocaat    , ,   .    ".    4,5   5 . 

          ,     ,      ,        . 

 Fruko Schulz               .      1898 .  2008        "".

----------


## 56

Carlsberg Group        Chongqing Brewery,    60%.    2,9   (350  ).             ,   Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung (FAZ).

          ,         .    47   ,   44 .              23  .  ,        53    ( 8%),      451   (54  ).  

              .        Kirin,        33  (50-   ). ,     , , ,   ,       3   .

              .    ,    , ,  ,         ,  ,     100        .      ,               70%,  FAZ.      ,           .  

     . ,       Carlsberg Group ( 500  ,    Carlsberg Pilsner, Tuborg, , Kronenbourg),      2,6%,     .      Chongqing Brewery (2,3%).       CR Snow,     SAB Miller  China Resources Enterprise.      Tsingtao    .  ,     -    .

Tsingtao           .       Yanjing,        ,   .    Anheuser-Busch InBev,     .

         Anheuser, SAB, Heineken  Carlsberg     ,    .      ,          .        ,               .

----------


## 56

,

 ,   .,          :

        .



:

            ?

:

    16  2    22  1995 .  171- "       ,         ()  " (     171-)    (   ),  (   ), ,    ,        171-.

:

    ,   ,      ?

:

    2  ,              ,          .  ,               . ,     (  ),    ,   ,                 .

:

   ,   ,     3 ?

:

,        2  12    171-     , , , .



:

         .

:

 22  2011            ,     171-    ,       .     2  12    171-  ,      ,   .     3  11    171-  22  2011       ,  ,     218-   3  1    171-.            ,      4  6    218-     1  2012 .     138     ,    ,                 ,      ,          , , , ,   ,       19  1998 .  55 (      ),      ,       .      19  2007 .  49 "               "                  : "      18 ,    ,      , ,     ".      "     "        3  11    171-.     141                .                               .     ,    3  11    171-,        ( ().  ,           ()           ,    3  11    171-,     ,    . 

:

      .

:

    1  8    171- ,    ,            ,      ,      ,       ,   ,    .            13  2006 .  17-.              15  2009 .  753,              171-.     1  115         ,     .  ,  1  8    171-   .

----------


## 56

.                  ,   .

                      ,             (, , , .  . ).

       ,  , , , , ,   .

                 .

                 ,            . 

               :

           -    10 000   

          -    50 000   

         .: +7 495 518 04 83

----------


## 56

,          -  8,31 .


 -     -     11,9  .  1137,2      .        8,31 ,     .

     24,6%    65,1%.      2012        18,6%,    28,5%,  -.

----------


## 56

- ,  1  2014        .


      (503      14  )         .

    ,      ,   ,        .

,            ,       ,    MOLDOVAinform.

----------


## 56

Robert Mondavi Winery     ,      Private Selection Coastal Crush Red,  .


       Woodzee,        Wayfarer,   1952          .

              : , ,     .               .

    Private Selection Coastal Crush Red  ,              .

       120    Woodzee    .

----------


## 56

10  2013, ,     ,            ,   Heaven Hill Distilleries,      ,           Heaven Hill Distilleries   .


   ,        .,              Heaven Hill Distilleries:  Heaven Hill, Evan Williams, Elijah Craig  Bernheim.

----------


## 56

-        1,3  .     8    .  ,     4%   ,   ,   ,    ,   .
   -  ()        ړ     .      1,3  . ,    .

          2     .  2014       1   ,     .     ,    ,  250 .  .

 -      1995 .   

   ,  ,  -  ,    ,  , -  ,   Brands Management Services, -  .          , ,   ,      ,  , , Goldene Hopfen, Zlatavara, , ,  , .     .    .

    ,    ,     .        .     .  70%       , 30%    ,      . ,        ()         -     2011 .      .      19  2013     .       .

    ,           .       ,           .     ,  ,   ,   ړ       ()  . - ,         .            .       ,    .      7,6   .

      2         - 4%    .      40     . ,      2     , ,    4%  .    ,       150   ,   60    . , 20      .  ,            ,             .

  ,     .         ,       .           ,     -,   .   ,      ,      ,    .

   ,       2015 .

----------


## 56

""  - "  ".         ,      , "     ,        ".   ,      ,  ,   ,   55  60%".
        : "   ,   ,           ,        ,       ,  -   ".

  ,       ,                             80%.

  "  ,        ,  ,   ,   .        40%        ".           ,      "           ,        ,           ",  .

"   ,    -   ,    ?"   .    : "        ,           ".

   ,    .     .

"           ,         - .         .           ,  .   ,       .    ,    ".                          .

       .   ,   ,      16%.       ,    ,           .

----------


## 56

,      , , ,      ,   .
,  ,   ,    ,    , , ,      .       , , ,         ,         .

       500 .               .            ,            120 .              .                 400 .  800 .                 .         ,            1                  .

                      300 .  500 .                 .                  .

              300 .  700 .                 ,        ,       .

 ,         ,    .        ,     ,      .          90       ,         .

          ,         ,    .

 ,             .

----------


## 56

,                  ,    .
      ,            ,        .            ,   ,  ,   ,      .

    , , ,                         400   800               .    ,    .

 ,                   .        700        .

        () .  ,              .     1,5   3   (  100  300 ),     ,       4   5   (  500   ).

     ,       ,      5   15  ,     50   300    .

     ,   ,     300   1,5  ,      16                  500   2  .

 ,             ,         ,    .

----------


## 56

.            .
,         .  ,          .           .

   10% ,     ,     -     ,   .          ,   ,  .  ,   ,          .

,   ,  2014          ,     ,  ,     .

----------


## 56

Asda    ,     .          18 ,     ,        ,    The Daily Mail.
  Asda      ,   .         ,        18  .     ,      ,     .

Ƹ      Asda  ,  51-              .        ,   24-      .               13- .

      ,         ,   .           . 51-    ,     ,   ,     .

   ,   -  ,       80       .

    ,      ,        , -  .     !         .

  ,   Asda   ,      ,       .    ,   Tesco, Sainsburys, Morrisons  Co-op, ,       ,   .

----------


## 56

-
         -  Plaza.        .   ,    ""   ,       10 .
 ""     "",        .          ,    .

   ""  .  2012     2,5 . .

----------


## 56

: "   ,   ,           ,        ,       ,  -   ".
  ,       ,                             80%.
  "  ,        ,  ,   ,   .
       40%        ".           ,      "           ,        ,           ",  . "   ,    -   ,    ?"   .    : "        ,           ".    ,    .
    . "           ,         - .         .           ,  .   ,       .    ,    ".
                         .
       .   ,   ,      16%.       ,    ,           .

----------


## 56

-                 -       -.   Grand Norine    , -     -       ,   ,   .

         - .               .      Grand Narine -  ,   ,       ,        .         .  ,        ,   ,        ( )  .           ,     ,  -      Grand Narine.

         -        ,    , ,   ,  .       ,   -   ,      ,            .    ,    , Grand Narine       .                        ,       .     .        Grand Narine    .

      0,5 ,    -   -    (),      .  -      .   Grand Narine      50%       . ,      .      -    ,      .      ,        .             ,     .  - :      ,       -                  .         !    Grand Narine        ,        , ,  ,       ,  ,  ,   ,  .

----------


## 56

9  2013                .

      ,           .

               11  171-                  .

     171-                 171-   , , ,     .

        .. :             ,           .

     .. :   ,                    .                ,        .

   ,  .

----------


## 56

,      

6  2013   ..                   .

        , ,       .

       .         .. :       :    ,    ;      7 . ;       ;    .    ,          ,             .

   ..    :       .      ,  ,       .   2013,       ,         .        ,      ,    ,   ,  .    ,       ,    ,           ,      .

 , -  .., -    ,         ,         ,  .           ,             ,         ,                     ().

       , -  .., -       ,               .

----------


## 56

,      .

6  2013      ..          -      ,        .

        2020     29575,2  .       1254,7   .  2015     ,    ,  2696 .

          , ,  AWC-Vienna  , China Wine Awards  , IWC    .

     ,     .           ,         .

                   (),    -Z,        .

       .         .. :           .         ,        .

        .. :     ,   .  ,     ,    ,      .      -Z,   ,  ,        ,            .  ,

----------

> :


     1 ?     1    63-    .   ,     ?

----------


## 56

> 1 ?     1    63-    .   ,     ?


,   .. .

----------

> ,   .. .


-  ?

----------


## 56

> -  ?

----------


## 56

> -  ?

----------


## 56

,               04.12.2013  1115-             ,        .


                  ,        ,    31  2013 .

----------


## 56

,           .                 .
                 .             ,        . 

             ,      ,      -  .          ,        ,  , -    .   ,         .

  ,  ,       ,           .                      .          ,              -      . 
        ,        .       , -          ,      .   ,         .         ,        .  ,               ,      .
                      .             ,     .            .

        ,  ,    .       ,   ,            .          ,        - . 

                   ,  ,         .  ,               ,            .

                  .            .

----------


## 56

IX -2014,   ,    ,     .
  , -2014   ,            .              ,      . 
  2014             ,      (,   ).

      .                    .   :         ,       .

   ,     ,    :       ,     ,   ,      .          , , . 

  ,    ,     .                ,  ,  .

----------


## 56

2013       .      3397  .          .
  2013   1 .    - 2359 .      17 ,   15900    .     20600  ,   14  ,              .       .        -.       ,     .  :  ,      , ,  ,   ,     .  , 2013        .         :      900 ,   ,      .  2014             ,     100    ,       .       100 . . .          ,      .

----------


## 56

,        ,   .
  ,        .      .         .

         ,     .        , 20   .               ,     -          .  ,    ,      ,       -       .     ,     ,    . ,             .       ,   1      ,       .   , ,  ,          .

        .             129,2  .       .

  ,  2012  ( ,    )   52,5 .  ,  29,9%   2011 .        112,2  .     60%,  70 . .

----------


## 56

,    .
"                   .           ,      "" (  )",    .

  ,   ,        0,75 ,    261 ,         0,75   255 . "            ",      -.

   ""    ,      .    ,         .

   "",

----------


## 56

,           ,        2014       -  .    ()        ,  ,      .
                    ,      .   ,              , -       .      :   ""   ,          .      "",                   ,     (    ). "   ,     ",    .        .

"       ,      ,       ,     ",     ,     " ".   ,     "       :       ,   ,    ". ,        ""     ,                               ,            7  .

           ,      ,        .        ,  ""      .  ,        ,  ,    ,       . "   ,  -, ,  ,  ,     ",   .

       ,         ,   "",            . ",  ,         ,      ",   .               ,  " "  ,    . ",          " ",         ",        .  ,       65%       .

----------


## 56

Golden Road Brewing         Better Weather IPA.
 - ()      .             .      ,       ,   ,       : ,     .   9,4%           .
,        ,     ,  Get Up Offa' That Brown.       . ,   ,   ,      -.

----------


## 56

Glenmorangie     1963.    50    ,   23 ,   1978 .        ButterflyCannon.
         ,     1963 .

       (       ).           .
   ,     (Bill Lumsden),   Glenmorangie.       Glenmorangie     .

,   Glenmorangie, -          .       ()    .

----------


## 56

Jack Daniels     Arnold Furnace     3D -,       .
  Jack Daniels         .            ,      .
          Jack Daniels,        .  ,       Barbecue Hill,   .
  -   (Luiz Schmidt):   Jack Daniels Christmas   -  ,   ,    ,     ,    .

----------


## 56

5           2013     . -  ,   ,  -,       .      ,     .
      2011   B2B-       ,          ,       .          .    :   (   100 ),   -     ,            .

                    ,  , -    .      ,         ,     .              -.
 ,     ,               .    -   ,   .      .             Ford,  ,       ,             -.       .       Volkswagen  - ,     .

        ,            -.        Mitsubishi      ()    (-).

 -     BMW   .    -.          ,   Jaguar  Land Rover.
 -    2013    -.       :          -   .

    2013  79    25      ,  14   ,    .    19 .

      2013            .        .            ,                 .  ,        ,     ,  ,      .

----------


## 56

:           .  ,         .
     ,  Esquin Wine Merchants -     .      ,    ,     .

    200  .  ,   ,   648 . .        ,       .

      .       ,   ,  911.

    ,       ,     Esquin Wine Merchants       .      ,     .

----------


## 56

,  Kazakhstan Today.
"            ", -  -  " ".

         ,            25%   .       8       7,9     .

"     :  ,         ,   .                 ,   ,           ", -   .

,          :     ,       ,      ,         .         ,     .         ,     ,      .           ,    .

"       ,     ,          ,          ,  ,   ,    .   ,            .         ,  , .       ", -  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         ,    .        ,     ,      .          90       ,         .


    , ..      ,        ( 01.01.2014)

----------


## 56

10    20%,    -          .

  ,       . "      ,  ,  .    ,   :    2012.   10     , 16,5  ,  2     90  .  2013.   .   ,    ", -  .

  ,       , ,      -     ,           86%,  - 14%.

        , , ,   .

----------


## 56

11  2013.    60,9% ,  .     -          ,   1 . 295      ,     ,    - 233 (17,9%   ).

    789  (60,9%    ),    2012.     791  (54,3%   ).

. ,          23%  30%. " 2012.   ,         .          200  -    2013.   ,    ", -  .

  ,      10 . 344 ,       5 . 121 ,     - 5 . 223 .

 11     4 . 214      .     :      ;    ;     .

      ,     :  -  - 372 (47%    );       - 357 (45%  );            - 261 (33%); ,         , - 127 (16%  );   - 35 (4%  );     - 7 (0,9%).

      ,   ,   :    - 495 ( 2012. - 237);  52     ( 2012. - 45).

          11     84   (2012. - 35);           49     (2012. - 21).      750 . .

----------


## 56

.

      10       .             .       .

     .   ,        .

         :   .           50 . .,    -  5 . .  ,             -  5  15 . . .            50 . .

               21 .  . ,    ,  18-     .

----------


## 56

10     ,    .       -         .

 2012.      2002.      21% .    ,  ,     , -  5%.

"      ,  ,  ", -       .

  ,  2012.    10     , 16,5  , 2     90  .    2013.,   .,   ,      .

  12     43      131,3   .      . -         . ,   .,        .        20-30%.

    .      -     ,           86%,  - 14%.         , , ,   .

     10 . 344 ,  ..   5 . 121  -     5 . 223  -    .  2013.   4 . 214      .      ,           -      .

    .   1 . 300 ,     60% .

----------


## 56

81,9%
  ,  10                 92,218  . .          50,704  ,    81,9% .


      18,059  . ,     .     ,       II   ,     I .

        ,         .  I        13,773  .,  II    19 844  .,   III   40,542  .,   -.

----------


## 56

.
-           .       ,     .   ,     ,            .        ,                     .

           .        ,             .            .              20%,         ,   ,         .  ,   .  ,            18 ,        ,          0,33 .

   - ,      .         .   ,              .

           .  .       (   .  ),   .

  ,         ,      15      .

  ,       ,        .   ,       ,  2015      .   ,         ,          .

       .  ,     ,            .           ,         -    ,          1%      3% .

      (PepsiCo , Red Bull, Coca-Cola,   )           .  ,                   .

      ,      170   (    259 .  ).      ,   ,       ,   .

 ,        ,    , ,   , ,   .   ,    10%        ( ).           50%.           .  :  , ,   ,    2008      ,   ,   ,    .

 ,                            .

,            .      2011 ,           .   ,   ,         .

,   ,        ,    -    .     ,         ,     .             ,  . ,   ,        ,        .

  ,          ,         .

----------


## deklarant_

3-    "                         ,    " 
        :
 15.13    :



> ()       ,   ()   ,    ,    -               ;    -       .


.4.5   - .

----------


## 56

()             12  2013 . 
        17  ,  ,          3,44  .      ,    ,      ,  ,  ,  ,     . 

       -.  ,        (888,25  .)  260 ,         .            81,39%   (39,45%)     ,  (41,94%)   .        , ,         .       ,             .  ,              . 

,     2010 ,      800  .  2011              .          ǻ,           (51%)    ꔻ (49%,            ).

----------


## 56

200          2013 ,            .
"      200  (   )    ", -  .

  ,   11        4       .

"    .    2011  -  2,5 ,  2012 -  4 ,   11  2013  4,2  ", -   .

  ,         :  2011  - 200 , 2012  - 800,    - 800 .

  ,        2013 . " 2013     -   ", -  .  , ,  ,   10        21%,   ,       .

----------


## 56

Stella Artois     ,   Swarovski   .  ,    ,     -   .
     ,  , , , , ,    24 .   Crystal Chalice $500.     Fancy.

  , Stella Artois              .       ,    ,    Swarovski   .

----------


## 56

Krones,        ,    ,  100%     HST Maschinenbau GmbH.      -               .
 HST Maschinenbau GmbH   ,    2012 .     .    25 .      .

    Krones         ,       ,           .

     .

----------


## 56

duty free   ,   . 

   -  30 . .      ,     : -    ().  ,   : , , ,        .

----------


## 56

, 9  2013 . Nemiroff,      ,       .   2013        :        .
        :  ,  ,   ,  ,  ,   .      11-  2013-    400 . .

   -       ,     .     ,    ,           .    Nemiroff      .
    -         .        Nemiroff        .                .

           Nemiroff Spicy Strawberry.

   ,  :   Nemiroff           .       ,  Nemiroff         .  ,    ,      .          :      .   ,    , , , ,  .               .

----------


## 56

()       .         ,  ,       -     .


      5-8   .    50         ,  .. , -, , , , , ,  , ,  ()  .       .              : , -, , ,     .. 

               ,       .      :       ,    ,    .

     . Bier - , . Phylos  .   ,      ,   ,  : , , , .           .

        .        -   .    , ,       ,               . 

 -       ,        ,      .            .          -        .  ,           ,     ,    ,     .

         , -          .  ,  ,   ,     .   -   ,       ,

----------


## 56

( - )      .          ,   18    22  1995 r. N 171-        ,         ()   ( - ),         .
  2014                    .
                     ,      ,         .
     - III  2014 .

----------


## 56

2014          ,       .           ,   .


       2    1 ,   1 :

-      14,5%  11,1% ;

-       36,1%  28,7%;

-         13-15%   6-7%.

----------


## 56

XXII    2014,      3  4 .

      : , , ,   .         ,       , ,   .

 22  2   22  4          .           ,          .

----------


## 56

,   ,  ,   .      - , ?     ?           .
:        ,      .          ?
 :        ,         ..         2006 .  ,        ,        ,       ,    -    .    ,           ,           .  ,     ,       .

        :      .
:          -   .           ?

 :        .               .            .

, ,        ,  ,  ,  .        ,       .         .   ,  ,    .   .   -      .        .        .  .                       400       2017 .   ,        ,        .      33        .   ,    ,       40-50 .     ?

:        ?

 :  ,   !         ,  .       . ,        ,       .           ,    ,   .    ,               .
:      ,             .

 : ,     ,        .
    ,    .       1  .  99         ,       .  ,   .

       ,   850 000 ,         Superjob.   ,   ,        ,       ,     .



   -        .            .     ,             ,           . ,               .

----------


## 56

1  2014         ,       .      ,     ,    , -           25%.
       , , ,      -      . ,                 .     ,  .  ,   ,       ,     2012     -         .     49,6%,        33%.

    (, , )            ,           .           ,    : 50% - , 35% - , 15% -  .            :   - 11,7  50,1%,   - 14,5  71%,   - 25  45,4%.  ,           1,8 ( )  4,9  ( ).

 :             ,   ,   1,28 .           2010    ,          ,          .

     -         .        -  -  30-40% -     . ,  2011   93,9     -   156,4      .  , 62,5       .     -  1  2011               ,    ,      ,    .            -  2012    106  ,     153       .

 ,           ,    2012        .   2014         -         .

           -        40%, , ,      ,  ,      .    ,     ,         -  2011     2500    ,    .      2011 .  120,2       16,5   .

 2014           ,       75%  .           -             ,     ,    ,     100 000 .       ,  ,        .

                 .    ,             ,         ,         .

----------


## 56

,   ,  .     .         ,      ,        .   50%  .
        ,     ,   .         ,         ,     .        . ,  ,             . ,            (             4/5 ).

  ,         .            (        )  .          ,      .

   ,   :          ,    .       .                        .       ,  ,    ,  .

       ,    .              16%        ,   .

----------


## 56

,         .
 -   ,        40  .       .        .

-  ,         ,    , -   - . -  -           .

 ,          .     .

----------


## 56

,       ,          ,       15 .              10 .   ϻ     ()  ,             .

                        ,            ,        ( ).        ,              .

             1980- ,           ,       ,        .

      .                ,       55%     .      ,            ,   20%.  ,            ,         ,     .      , -      70 ,  , ,            200 .       ,        .

   ,           ,  .       . ,        :

-  ,          ,   .        150  ,     .             ,   ,      ,          .          ,     ,     .            3,5%. ,     ,      ,      .        .

ϻ: -     ?

-  , ,             .       ,        , - ,       80%.             .

 ,       ,      , ,         ,    .         ,       ,      ,       ,     .         .

,             .            .               (),                .         ,        -   .     , ,        .

ϻ: -               ,      ?       ,       

-   , ,   .         ,   .         ,      ,           .    .   ,          .  ,              ,       1  2014 .

    ,   ,         ,       .               .     ,   ,   .         ?   ,  :

-  ,               .   ,  2013         300       50    .            .  ,         1,8  ,        .    .

-,        . -,          .       , ,   .        ,         ,  .           ,       .

 ,      .      260    ,   .    150     .             200    . :         30  .          .         !

ϻ: -   ,           ,  ?

-    ,      ,   .      ,      50-    ,      33           !

         .     6-8   -                30-40    .            200    .          5-6  ,   ,          ,          .       .  ,            240   -.           ,   .       ,

----------


## 56

-           ͻ.       ,       .
  2010    ͻ         .          .                     .  ,    ͻ         . ,        Estate Argyros ( ),  Casa Donoso ( ),  Mount Fishtail ( ).
    ,   ͻ      ,  .                ,       .
             .      ,        .            -     .            ,         .

----------


## 56

,  ,    .    DrinkTime     ,         .
      Krug.     Krug Sounds Box.      Krug Sounds,     .

        .       ,   ,     .

        ,    Wallpaper Design Award (2011 ).         ,    Krug Sounds,   Krug Grande Cuv&#233;e,       Riedel.   - 300

----------


## 56

Woodinville Whiskey Company   David Cole Creative       ,  .
Woodinville Whiskey Company   Straight Bourbon (   ).       : ,      .
  Unipack.Ru:

    . ,  ,     .     -      Jack Daniels Special Selected -      ,            .     ,      - ,       .

 ,     RUNWAY BRANDING

----------


## 56

-  ,    ߻  ,     , ,            .     ߻           .    280    , , , ,   .            .          .
  ߻       ,           .   , ߻       7% .

        .   ,           .            METRO. ,    ,          .             ,        .

       .          ,        .           .

,       .  ߻    ,        ,   ,    .

  ,              .                    .

----------


## 56

,             ,    .            25%  ,   û  -        .
 ,          ,    .          ,  ,       -       ,        .

  ,              ,          .

 -     ,     .  -    :         .

      60 ,     70%     .      ,             .  ,       ,   :   .

,   11      .    ,         3,5  . .

 ,     ,        .  ,            ,   .  ,           .

,  û     ,       ,       .      ,       :    , ,  ,   .        ,              ,   .        ,  .    ,      ,   .           ,     .       ,     ,    .          ,        .    ,       ,  ,    .       ,   .  ,        ,    ,    :       , , , .

           500       .             460 .

,    ,    ,    ,    ,       .

      .   û  ,    ,    ,  ,       .

----------


## 56

15       ,        ,      .
  ,       ,  ,         .

  ,      ,   3200   720 .      30 ,        .

        52-  ,   Shusaron,      .      ,        ,  ,         ,       .

      ,        ,       ,    .

----------


## 56

.   10  2013   -  AKpress     .
  ,         40 ,         301   500        120 ,      500         200 .

 ,  ,  ,    .            40     .    ,            ,           250  .      .    ,     ,    70-90%       ,        .         , -   .

----------


## 56

-         .       .        - ,      70 .     .         .       12 . 2      90 . .  .
     3 . .,    18% (~500 . .) -    ,           .        2013        ,             ,    ,        .

       .           .          ,    ,       .                             .

----------


## 56

.        7,5  .,   4     . 
       230 .  ,  79       .     2015 .     90%       5,3  .,       .

----------


## 56

2013   320  ,   5,5  ,    .               *.
            .   70       380   .      100   (           ).           ,      .

          ,        .    1984  2010        69,4 ,  16,8  .  2012  *  ( 5 - 6  )   59   .   ,   ,      5,5    320     120   .

       ,          .    "   "             ,       XIX          -.

       900    -,              -  DOO "AGROEXIM".          "-".

     ,    ,   ,  .             300 .          -  .

                         -    .     ,             .

----------


## 56

Stolichnaya  () Stoli          .          ,    Stolichnaya  () Stoli,       ,    ,    "".
       (    Stolichnaya, Moskovskaya, Kubanskaya, ""  )   2001               SPI Group   .  "",    2001 ,          .

        -  SPI  .        ,              .   ,  Stolichnaya     $1   .

----------


## 56

:         ,           .          .     ,   .   2014   -      .
   2008 ,    daily  .       :     10%,     ,       .     ,           2009 .   ,      2013     ,     .

      ,       .              ,    2013    21%  ,   .        .

             15  ,   10%  ,   .           ,   ..   17%.  ,       ,               .  ,       2013   , , , .       .

          ()  .             ,  ,   ,    daily      .   ,  ,         ,    ,      ,      -   .

     ,         ,          ,      .  ,     1  2013             ,         ()  .            ,    , ,    .

          2013 ,  - .   ,        ,         ,  ,        .   ,           .

         ,   .  ,        ,   , ,     ,   .  ,   - ,      2013         .    2013       ,   .

   ,    ,        Nemiroff.      ,           ,    -  ,    .       ,           1,8%.

     -  ,            .   ,            .  , ,    ,      ,       ,      ,  -        ,      ,       daily - .   2013‑   - ,          20%    .

  ,           .         ,   .          34%,     5%.   -  ,     ,  ,    :             ,    .

----------


## 56

Dirieba     .       ,     "  """ 50-       .      , ,   .
   , ,       ,          .                .  ,  6            Mar y Pins,     2011  .    ,         .              ,  ,    3 .             ,   ,    .   ,         Porsche.    ,            ,   ,  ,   .             .

          "  """.      2000  2005 ,         .     " "                (. 4 . 159  )     (. 201  ).   ,             220  .       "  "   "".         ,      2005  .

   2006            .       ,     ,  ,   ,    .

----------


## 56

.      ,            .    80  .   .  ,          1,37  .   .       ,   .
   ړ,         . 3       .  ,    ,         2013  2014   ,          70%.    ,       ,              5%     .             Anheuser-Busch InBev      -   .

           .          2013     500  .              .           6,75 .         . 78  78.1   ,      .   ,    ,       115  .     .           ,              .      .              ()           ,      .

       ,               .         80  .      ,  ,     .  ,       1,37  .,   ړ     .            .

      .   ړ,  2013    ,      ,      .         .

               .     -         .     ړ     .

                  ,         .     ړ ,       .             .

   -      .     2%   ,     .    ,     ,       ,   ړ        .  ,      .

    .        .         ,     ,         .

,              19 .

----------


## 56

()           "",    .
         ,     ,          330 .            .

"        ,  ,         ,           ", -   .

  ,       170  ,    , , , ,    ,         ,   "" -  ,     .

"      ,   2013   16     EFSA (       .),     :     ,    ,     ,      ,      ", -  .

  ,                 .

----------


## 56

Napa Technology,      ,    .       (WineStation)     .
                  .   WineStation      Clean-Pour Dispensing Head.     ,    .

        ,          . WineStation     60      .
,     , , -   , - Napa Technology   .       ,  ,    ( - . DrinkTime)            , -  .

  Rodney Strong Vineyards   ,  WineStation   .  ,     ,      , -  .

----------


## 56

80   (130  ).             200 .            ,  -.
    ,      .     ,     ""  .   ,          ,   .        ,    .

          Harewood House       . "-"      XVIII   , .          -.      1780- .

----------


## 56

.        ,    Garsia,       .
  ,    ( )              2015 .   ,   -   .  ,              ,       ,              1  2015 .

      ,       ,   . ,   ,             ,      .

          .       ,     ,      ,     ,   .

  ,         ,      ,     .

----------


## 56

-     ,      238 .    173 . .
       ,      . ,      27- :     Roman&#233;e Conti  10,5 . .

 ,           .    ,           ,     .

  ,       ,    -    .   ,     ,  ,   ,   .

   ,        Maison Drouot.         (   ).

,             720 .  ,         ,      - 1,4 .         .

          :         .

----------


## 56

,    2013            2        .


    (49,1%)  -         .

44,6%   -      .

 ,           , ,   - 2013              55,3%    ,    .     (26,3%),  (10,5%)   (7,9%).

----------


## 56

1  2014      -       ,  .


          ,     6  2013 .

 ,  -        3,3 .  ( 49,2 )   (   2,75 . ),    4 .  ( 59,7 ) (   3,35 . ).  ,    20%.

 -          25%   6,25 .   7,8 .   ,      7,6 .   9,5 .  ( 142 ).

 -      6,25 .   9,4 .   ,     7,6 .   11,4 .  (     50%).

       1  2013       25%.

          ,         .

----------


## 56

.
   ,             . 

          ,     .    171-        . 

     1  2014                       .

   ""

----------


## 56

""  
                  ""   .       ,    "Stolichnaya"  "Stoli"      ,    ,  "". 

  ,              ""    "      ".

  -

----------


## 56

:         ,           .          .     ,   .   2014   -      . 

   2008 ,    daily  .       :     10%,     ,       .     ,           2009 .   ,      2013     ,     . 

      ,       .              ,    2013    21%  ,   .        . 

             15  ,   10%  ,   .           ,   ..   17%.  ,       ,               .  ,       2013   , , , .       . 

          ()  .             ,  ,   ,    daily      .   ,  ,         ,    ,      ,      -   . 

     ,         ,          ,      .  ,     1  2013             ,         ()  .            ,    , ,    . 

          2013 ,  - .   ,        ,         ,  ,        .   ,           . 

         ,   .  ,        ,   , ,     ,   .  ,   - ,      2013         .    2013       ,   . 

   ,    ,        Nemiroff.      ,           ,    -  ,    .       ,           1,8%. 

     -  ,            .   ,            .  , ,    ,      ,       ,      ,  -        ,      ,       daily - .   2013‑   - ,          20%    . 

  ,           .         ,   .          34%,     5%.   -  ,     ,  ,    :             ,    .

----------


## 56

V -  ,      .                ,  ,     .  ,    ,        ,      .            .

----------


## 56

IX -2014,   ,    ,     .
  , -2014   ,            .              ,      . 

 2013 , -      , -       , .         .  ,       ,               .
  2014             ,      (,   ).

      .                    .   :         ,       .

   ,     ,    :       ,     ,   ,      .          , , . 

  ,    ,     .                ,  ,  .

----------


## 56

,           2013 ,  - .
   ,     20%,     22,2%,     1,7 .

   ,    ,  -      17,38  ,   :     15,95  ,     1,43  .

            56,1%,      28,1%.

----------


## 56

,      ,       .
,        50 - 70       .       -    100 - 120 .           .

     518   , 62  , 14  ,  ,     .               .

----------


## 56

Indian,            Polaris,        Jack Daniels    .  .
 Indian,      ,   ,      2014 Indian Chief Vintage.
Indian     Jack Daniels
         Operation Ride Home.  ,    Jack Daniel Distillery    .                 . ,   -         ?!

 2014   1 901       ,  ,         .    7,    ,        ,     .     Jack Daniels.

  ,               , ,  6 .

 ,  ,     ,     Barrett-Jackson   ,   -   .

----------


## 56

,  ,  -     !    , ,    ;          ,        ? 

        ,   .    20     ,   ,  !

   - ,         : 50  , 50   , 100    , 25   ,     .

----------


## 56

.
  .    ,        34 .      ,      :          .             125  300 .  .          .         ,  .     500  9000 .  .

     ,   23                ,  ,     1000  8000 .  .

,          89 . 90 .

----------


## 56

,   ,    ,    .          ,    .   , ,       2006    .   ,  75  ( )     .      , ,                 . 
   ,   2010 ,        ()       .    ,  Filiera vinulu    2016 ,  75 .           ,        640 . 

       -MD,              .     Filiera vinulu  15   ,      20,8 , 80%      ,     ,        , ,   . .           ,    ,      ,   . 

  ,      ,    ,        ( 44  ).   ,  ,          ,  . ,    ,          ,      :   ,       -  ,    . ,  ,          .      ,   ,     ,     . 

     :      ,      ,     5  ,    78%    5,5%   .   ,          .       ,   .  ,   ,     ,     -   ,         . 

     -MD,    ,          2006   ,  ,   2008      ,     .     ,   , ,            ,   ,     23%,              ,     3035%  . 

     .        750  ,        1015  ,  -MD      .  ,          ,   ,       90-  .  ,               Glass container company,       ,   . 

  ,    ,              .   ,      ,       ,    :  : 100 .       1,5 ,      ,           250 .         4,4%,    ,     , ,       . 

   ,     2530     ,   - .        .      ,         ,  .

----------


## 56

,   vino News     .   -   .
    ,            ""  " ",         .              .

"" (   )    " " (Pheasant's Tears)   " " (Wine Man).     " ",         7   2012 .

" ",    2012     " ",    ,    .

       .            .

   vino News     -   .

----------


## 56

-  ,    -.
  , 12 .

                       .

   .   .       , , .

        ,       ,   .

:  -  λ        .    .  -          ,         ,      ,    1822   .

   Shabo          , :  ,  ,     , , , ,  .  2012            (    ).   Shabo   -         (, , , , , ).       300 .

     1000   ,               .    ,   ,    ,   .

         .    ,        .    :      ,   ,     Shabo ( ),  ,        10 . . .,     Shabo.

       -    .     ,     .           52 :  4,8 . .  2007   251,6 . .  2012 ,      2013 .  2011-2013 .         .  ,    ,   1000  ,            .       ,     . ,     ,   ,  5,4 . .  ,       ,    ,   ,     .

    ,     ,     ,   2009        .          .       4     .      ,     .   2011            .    2011                 .

----------


## 56

,         ,        - , 11 , , - 8- . : (495) 740 39 78 
,      9 ,    ,       .       ,          .
       ,      .
   :

-     
-   
-     
-    : , , 

          ,        .          ,   ,      .
          ,           .     ,         .

         .       ,          .

----------


## 56

Ice Peak:   
: alcoexpert

  2014        ,       -  Ice Peak.      - Uniqa Creative Engineering.
 Ice Peak:   
          8  .               .                   .    Nielsen,    2013         17,5%,     13,5%. 

     9,9%     2012   16,6 %     2013 .  ,    ,          ,           2013 .

 Ice Peak        ,          .              ,    .  , ,    ,   ,     .

         Ice Peak,            ,        .        ,        ,         Ice Peak.
 Ice Peak:   
       ,    - Uniqa Creative Engineering.     Ice Peak  ,     .   ,         ,  ,     .          ,          ,         .            ,    ,            Ice Peak.      ,            ,   Uniqa C.E..

  Ice Peak           ,           .

  Ice Peak:
	   0,5 .;
	     Premium,     0,5   390-420   .

----------


## 56

,           .   : , X5 Retail Group   4 .   46  83  ,      .            X5 Retail Group  .
  ,    ,    .     ?

         ,      .       ,   ,      :            .  ,   .              .        fresh.

  , ,   ,   ,     .      ,        ,         .  ,         .

              . ,      ,       ,   ,   .      ,          .

       ?

  .        ,     :        ,     .       , ,   ,   ,       ,           .

   ,           ,      ?

,   . :      .       5,     .    ,    ,    ,  ,       ,  .      ,       :    ,     .  ,      , ,          ,     . ,         ,       ,   , ,  .   .

         ,     ,       ? , . ,   ,     ,       .         .  ,   ,    ,     , ,       ,    -    .

   ?

,  :        .       ,              ,  , ,        .

        ,        ,           ,      ,   2012-.

    , ,    ?

   .     .     ,      .     ,    ,          ,       ,      .  :       .   :       ,     .

      ,       .          ,   .

  ,    ?

,        .      ,     ,    .  , , : " ,    .      ,           ,      .     , ,   ".

      ,      .

,      .              20%.        ,   ,      ,    ,   ,  ,    .

     .     :    .       5       ,            .       .  ,        ,   c   .  70%     -  5,     ,     .             12%.    .

,   , ,     ,      . ,     ,        .   :     5,        ,   4 . .   ,       .

       ,         .

     ?

    2013-      ,       .      30        ,  :      ,   .

12     ,    400  .     X5  ,       ,              .

       2014         .

     ,  ,         .

    , ,  ,       ,      .    ,      X5.         , , .

   100 . ,      .      ,  ,     - ,        .    :      " "  "/ ",      .

       ,      . ?

     ,              .      :      ,   ,          .

       ?

   ,       .                10  27%.      .

----------


## 56

- 2013            1,25  .,    2  ,     .


 ,  85%,      껻.                        8%.

      4%.

      1  2013        99,2% (  2,2%    ),   .

----------


## 56

,                   2014              15%.


-    , ,      90%        ,       ,       .

 ,                     ,       .

                     ,  .

----------


## 56

12   ,   1780-,       130  .              .


,               6,5 .

    ,      ,      .  ,   , ,           ,   ,      ,    .

        ,     .      II  XVIII   .          -,  -.

----------


## 56

21  ,    .   - 7  357 . .   -  ,      .  43           ,      .             .    6   . 

  -

----------


## 56

.
          (),                            -            3  2006 .

       -                 .

               .           24    .

----------


## 56

""  9   264  ,            -   .
   9  2013    46%   4,6  .        9  2013     33%       ,     106%.

      3        31%.             -    9  2012   146%.

 9  2013   ""      11,2     .       3,8  ,  2014           6,5  .

----------


## 56

.
              ,      ,      .

    ,      ,   ,  ,   ,    ,        .    .    ,        .      ,  ,   .

   ,           .

         .  ,       ,    .     .  ,     ,      ,  , , ?   ,    ,     ,                   .

,       ,        10    10 .        .         11    8 .

----------


## 56

" ",      "  ".      .  "  "      .
  ,    "  "     ,   ,       . "  ,      , ,      .       " " (  "  ")         ", -   - .

----------


## 56

.               .
   The Daily Mail,  60            -.     ,   .

           .

  - .   ,         , -  .  ,          40  .   ,        ,     .

      -,   .          .

       ,    .          ,   .

          .   ,           400 .       -,      .

  ,              .

----------


## 56

"",    ,       ,      "".              :               .
   ""  ""  12     "",  "",  "" -  .  ""     .      ""   50 .  "",     300 . .     "" ""        ""  " ", " ", " "  .

     ""   ,   , 204 .   10,2%          .      ""          753,5 . .                  "  " -       .         .

 "", , ,             800 .   .     ,    ,  :   1,5     .     ,         1  . "             ,          ",  .       ,   ,   6,6%,  113,5  .

 ""   1991 .         26,3% (      21,6   ),            28,2% (   18,2   ).  ,   Marengo,  ""        Diageo, Remy Cointreau, Mast Jagermeister AG.   2012    $500 .     .

  ""        .     Global Spirits ( "", " "),   2011      :        0,3  ,  1,7    .    Global Spirits         .  Nemiroff   2008 ,   ,         :    Nemiroff  ""     ""     "".     "  "             1,1  .

 ""            ,    Global Spirits  .   "" :           .     ""  ,              .                  .

----------


## 56

Mode Design Group (MDG)      (David Yurman)         David Yurman for Patr&#243;n A&#241;ejo Dagger Bottle Stopper.
      .           MDG   Patr&#243;n.

       ,     . -              24- .      ,         18 .

----------


## 56

,     ,        .       .
         .           ,      .       .  ,           ,     .   ( -)         :        .  1630      ,              .        XX .     The Times    ,     1894 ,         : "        ,             ,   ,       ,   ,   .     ,     ".

        ,   1929 ,          . ,          .      ,          , ,          : "      ,    ,       ".  1980-    c     ,        : "        ,      . -              ".

       ,  ,          ,  .         : "      .     .      .      ,                    .         ?     ,    ".

     2008-2009   .   2009       ,         ,              (, ,     ,    ).                .      .     ,          .               ,    ,      ,    .      ,      .  ,  ,     ,     ,              .      ,              ,      .    International Herald Tribune, "  ,  ,     ,   $100   .         .   ,  ,   .     ,    .     ,                    ".

----------


## 56

:
  2009         . , , ,      ,       ,            .

 1990-2008            226   (   100 )    1990-   237    2008  ( ,   5%).         4%,  237    2009 .       269    1990-   269    2000- .

       :             ,             .         ,    , :  1990       73   62 ,   2008    51   44 . ,         :        ,       .

      2000    2008    269%,         2008    2009-   42%, ,   2009    2010     62%.  ,     Live-Ex Fine Wine Investment     ,     :      ,     .

          ,    .   -    $20   2002   $62   2011   $55   2012  (. ).

    Wealth-,     199 235 ,   $30   .        6%.      .   2017         (. ).

          .     ,      ,    .    ,   ,     ,  .       .

   - .      , , ,   .       .       $1000  .      $12 000  .        ,   XIX    ,   ,     12  .

     ,     ,      ,         -  . ,        ,     .      ,        ,      .      .

 ,   .          ,           .      ,              -     .        ,      .    ,    .

----------


## 56

,          .                        .               ,         ,           ,      .
    daily,          ,     ,          : ,    ,      .      . (      daily.)

     ,    .          , ,   ,         -.                  ,            . ,             10- .

     ,        ,          5  35%.

  ,  , ,    - :            ,                  .       ,   ,  ,    .

    ,     *   .        daily ,     ,      .        *,   . *,   ,       ,  ,    ,     ,    ,   ,           ,        .

  ,    ,     ,                  .      ,   ,            ,      .

          ,  ,   ,          ,     .  , ,        ,       ,        ,  ,          .

          . ,          ,  -,     ..,       .      ,       ,          .

-  ,      ,     ,       .            ,     ,     .

----------


## 56

21,8   ,        ,        .
          ,   2006      .  ,        .

  -        "",   2014        30   .  ,     2014    12-15  ,     ,  .

 2013      48 ,     .   44,7  ,  96%   .

  ,     ,   -       ,    .    ,    -.       . "      23   ",   .

----------


## 56

,      1024  15.11.2013,        . 

          .                           . 

                    .   29-31  2014   -     . 

     ,  , ,    , ,      ,   , ,  , ,  ,     . 
 :

-	         
-	    ,      
-	   ,    
-	       

  7      -   .           100    ,     ,           .        :

     .. :      

    .. :    ,     ,      

     . , .. :      ,       

   .  .. :     .

       ,                  ,       8 (800) 333-88-44

----------


## 56

1  2014 ,        ,  
  -   ,                ,            .       1  2014      2013   "  " (Official Journal of the European Union),  ,        .

 ,               1  2014 . ,     ,        ,       -               , -   ,           ,        , -         .

 ,          -     500 . ,   , , ,      , -           .  ,         ,   ,  ,      ,            .

   10            .    503  , 14     17 . 25  2013             ,              ,   ,            .

          ,  ,               ,     240 .    .

          ,         20 .        .

----------


## 56

,     .


      50 .  ,   2014   300 . .

               ,   .

             .

            .

    Global Spirits  ,      ,       ,     .

    ,             .       ,         2        .

                         ,  -.

----------


## 56

-       ,  11  2013          1,2   ( 4,8  ).      2012     107%.


            ( 80%   ).       17%,  - 2%,   .

----------


## 56

.        ,       . 

      160   .  ,      ,    ,      .  ,       .       ,    . 

,                     .        100 .   .           ,   - , , ",    ,       ".

----------


## 56

.
              ,         ,           ,      .
    daily,          ,     ,          : ,    ,      .      . (      daily.)
     ,    .          , ,   ,         -.
                 ,            . ,             10- .
     ,        ,          5  35%.   ,  , ,    - :            ,                  .
      ,   ,  ,    .     ,     *   .
       daily ,     ,      .        *,   . *,   ,       ,  ,    ,     ,    ,   ,           ,        .   ,    ,     ,                  .
     ,   ,            ,      .           ,  ,   ,          ,     .  , ,        ,       ,        ,  ,          .
          . ,          ,  -,     ..,       .      ,       ,          . -  ,      ,     ,       .            ,     ,     .

----------


## 56

16          -          .        -     9  2013 ,     2014 ,     ,        2014 .
      .   -    9  2013 .      9  2013    33%     9  2012    6 226 . .     106%.               9  2013   6058 . ,       31%.               9  2013   2,2        3737 . .

              9  2013   747 . ,     9  2012   146%.      9  2013   1537 .  .       100%.         .

    9  2013   127%.    , ,  (   )  9  2013    46%   4,6  .  9  2013         11,2     .          9  2012   192%.      9  2013   3,895  .          9  2012   191%.

   9  2013   264 . .        2014 .  2014            8961 .   .   5352 .         .      8500 . .     2208 .   .

   , ,  (   )  7003 . .         19,6     .      6,5  .      478 . .​

             .                .     ​        2014 .

----------


## 56

11  2013 .           1,25  .,      ,       ,       .
  ( 85%)     "  "".  " ""   "     ""     8% ,      .  "  "      4%.

   1           99,2% (     2,2%).

----------


## 56

,      , ,   ,      -   .     ,         80%   ,     ,     .     ,         .
         ,      ,            .    ,      ,        ,  ,     ,     .

        .         ,     ,       ,    .

    ,     ,    ,            ,     .            ,       ,               ,     ,              .

     ,   , ,   80%   ,      ,         - .   ,  ,  ,   .   ,                22:00  10:00.       ,              ,     ,     ,    .

  ,                  ,       .        .        ,      ,      ,     100 . .

   ,      ,           ,  , ,      .

               22:00  10:00.          .  2014            , , ,        .      ,       150  .

 ,      ,             23:00,      ,     50      250 . ,    .

----------


## 56

,         ,     ,         .
"     ( )  ,     ,     ,    1  ", -   .

 2012     , ,                ,        1  ,  ,            (  , ,  ,     ),         300  .

----------


## 56

Conegliano Valdobbiadene Prosecco Superiore DOCG,        ,   450  .
  ,      Prosecco "   , Prosecco DOC,   Colli Asolani DOCG" -   ,     - " ,         Prosecco     2014 ".

   ,  ""  Prosecco                   ,      - ,     .

----------


## 56

Ambassad&#248;r,    Bleed.
    ,     .      .                  .             Ambassad&#248;r.

----------


## 56

Efes Rus,  ""    Anadolu Efes,           -    2014     --,    .   Efes ,   1     ,      .
"Efes Rus                  2014         --       ", -    .

       --        ,                        ,    Efes.

    Efes,                      .                    .

          ,  Efes. ,    - (Carlsberg ( ""), " , Heineken, Efes Rus - .)     7 ,              ,     .

Efes Rus ( Efes Pilsener, " ", " ")         ,    1999 .    --,       -  , , , , ,   ,    . Efes Beer Group         14   .

----------


## 56

,              .    ,           ,       
           .                .        ,    -      .               .

      ,   100 .    ,     .    ,        .

        .           .           -     10 .

            ,       .

       ,   , -, ,  .

     .  , , , ,         . ,   ,             .            .

         , ,    .    , ,     ,       .     ,      ,    , , , .       .      ,       .

      ,    .            .          .       , ,     ,      .

 ,   ,     .         .         , -    .  ,   -        ,   ,     ,      .     ,          ,           .

----------


## 56

:             ,  The Telegraph.

    ,          ,   .      ,         .  ,    .

"  ,      ,    ,   -  - .         ", -       .

         12 -   .     ,        4%-        . "   ,  -      .      ,  -  ", -  .

 ,    ,    ,       .    ,     (    ), ,          ,    .

"     .    ,              .       ,          .        ", -  .

     Vaccine.

----------


## 56

18 ,  26-           ()    ,       . ,   ,       50   , ,  ,      .  ,        , ,       .

,   ,   .        50  100 .      .         ,      100 ,            .

 ,   ,    1  2014      (),          .      1      ,      ,      .

, ,  ,  ,           ,    ,     ,         .

           ,    .

----------


## 56

- 2013         14,5%,    25,5%
  ,   2013         0,7%   ,  11,3  .


    -   14,5%,      .

          0,5%,  73,7  .    -   8%.

      11    25,5%.     19,3%,      864 . ,  .

----------


## 56

:     - 2013    17,9%
  ,        45,4%       9,9%,      .   3,1  .


    2013    2013    24,8%.    -   17,9%,  25  .

   ,          0,5%,   2013       10,1%,  17,1   (     22,8%).

       12,6%   ,  0,5   (     5,7%).

  ,  ,         2013      2012    6,4%,  1   (  2013    25,1%),

----------


## 56

Russian Diamond    
 2013         Russian Diamond,       .


Russian Diamond     , -  -    $24.99   0,75 .     M.S.Walker (   -)  Allied Beverage Group (-).      c  : Kappys, Yankee Spirits, Lukes Liquors, Atlas Liquors, Blanchards  Palumbos    ,  Bayway, Shop Rite, Wine Country, Perryville, Beverage Barn    -.

       90-        .  2012 .  ,     .     ,               .       ʻ,        ,       .

 2013 .        :     Premium   San Francisco World Spirits Competition      International Review of Spirits Competition  .   The Duty Free Show of the Americas            ,     .

        Russian Diamond      .    BevX           (Sean Ludford),   -5      .    ,       ,  Shanken News Daily, The Purveyor  Just-Drinks.com     .   ,      ,      ,     .

              .            ($16,7   2012    Euromonitor International),           Russian Diamond,

----------


## 56

.  2013          ,     ,      .
 -     .         2013       36547,5 . ,       2012   6,4 .    21%.

----------


## 56

18 .   

          ,   ."" .2 .238  (   ,    ).   18     REGNUM  -        .

  ,   2013                .               .

           ,   , , ,        .

17  2013             18 .   ,       3,5  .

   .



2800    1900 ,       ,   156                              .     REGNUM  16    .            .

      ,      25-   .

   ,        ""     52-  ,   12260  , 580             .       .

90 .      -

 -        ,          .    90 .    0,5 ,   REGNUM 16   -  .

    ,                 -             .
    20   

          .    REGNUM  -      16 ,  " "                 1062   -4 "".

         ,      200      .   ,    ,     .         .                .

        41  "-"     " " 26   ,   - 22 .   0, 5   " ".  , ,       ,        .        .


       .            -      -   5,5   ,     .     REGNUM   - .

       .      ,  . 171   " "  171.1.   ", , ,       ". ,         .         .


              .    9,4  ,    REGNUM 11   -     .

    .       ,     ,     ,    .

            "     ,     ,   ".
   64   "" 

           64   ""    11  ,      .

 ,      ,      .

"      265    .         262   .        64       11  ",    .

         41    .   ,     .

----------


## 56

,              ,      ,    .
         :            . ,         ,        .              .

      ,    ,    , , ,       .                  (        ).

               (, ),    ,      ,    .                 ( -      ).

 ,           300-500  1,5 .-2 .         16      .          :            , ,  , ,    ,    ,            .

----------


## 56

2013     :        28,3%.       :  -       13%  ,   2012.             -  .
   2013  ,        .      .   -      ,       2008 .

         .     2011-            .

    ,    .       .    Nielsen       (  )      : Base ( 200 .) -  45%, Popular ( 230 .) -  14%, Sub-Medium ( 250 .)   15%.

  ,     -   .     ,            .
    Sub-Luxe (700-900 .),           23%,       ,   2012-2013 ..   ,        .    success story  .

    ,    86%       ,    Baikal Ice  Danzka       ,       1,8%  1,9% ,    115%  90%.

 ,  ,           
       ,      ,           .   ,       ,         .  BRAND57                   .

      .  2012            .  2013  ,       76 . .       off-line     ,       -    2014 .

----------


## 56

,           .
         ,       .   ,   ,     ,       ,             . 

  ,           .
 -,    ,   2-   1- .        ,   .   ,        ,       :  1-  8- .

      3-  2- ,       .

      ,       3- ,      .            . 3- ,     ,     . , , ,            .
   -     , -       ͻ  , -      ,   .  ,      ,    ,        . ,  2014          

  ,      ,    , 5-,      .        ,      /.        .
           .    ,    ,     ,     .  ,     .

    ,    ,      IX          ,        .             ,  .

----------


## 56

.   ,             -     .
  ,   -   .              ,       ,   ,     .

             Waitrose, Tesco  Majestic.     (Master of wine  Waitrose),       -            .

,   Waitrose     16%.  Tesco  ,          .        Majestic.

  ,      -       -   ,       .

,             -  .  2008                 .

  ,         - ,     ,              .

"      .    : ",     !" -   .   ,        -          ,     .

----------


## 56

15%  1      .

     .  ,      ,    ,          31 , -   ,       ,   ,   80%   .
   ,           .      ,   .          .      25    .  ,     ,       .              .

                  .      .        ,   , -    Polska W&#243;dka  .   ,            ,      .

 ,   ,     ,       .           ,      ,    700-800 . .        , -   .

     , ,   ,            .  ,    ,     ,       . ,                   ,     .

    .  ,  ,    

   6,6 . .        ,        2009 ,    .     ,      21 ,    ,  ,      -  .   ,  2/3         .     1     1,50   , ,     ,      ,               50 .

  ,        780 . , ,        3%.  ,     ,          10%.

    1 ,           2 .   ,             ,    .        , -   .

   , ,          10 %  ,       1,2 . .    -      ,    ,  , ,      .

        , ,         ,    . ,       100%   13,03 ,     13,89 .    10,80 ,     11,36.         10     .

          .      ,  ,   .     14,7 . .  ,   Bank Handlowy.

----------


## 56

-               Finotec.     3000          .    -         -   .       -       ,   ,         .
      " ",    . ,        ,      ,      .                ,         , , ,   .         ,       ,   .        ,            .         2014 .

----------


## 56

()            -    ()  5    .              .           ,    17  2014 .
             ,    .     ,           -       ,      .          .

   ,   ,        -  ,  :         ,       ,     ,               .

  ,        400 . /9,5 /  1   ,           109 . /2,6 /.      ,       ,       -   .

             , ,     ,       ,    ,    . ,     ,           .

  ,         2013               300  .

    ,        ,    , . ,   2013         4 .   ,   20     2012 .

 ,    13  24  2013           10 .      ,        .

        ,       ,   . ,           18         .  ,  ,       ,  :        ,  ,      .        -         (, , ).

     ,                ,      ,         ,    ,       .

  2013  -                    .  ,    ,           -  .

----------


## 56

//    /           ,    /    .
              .           ,    17  2014 .

          ,    ,           .

       .  ,  1  2015              ,  ,       ,    .

 1  2016   1  2016             ,           .

 1       ,    1  2017            ,    ,    ,     .



     ,            .     260           .         ,   .     2013-2015         -    35%    .  ,    ,       .         ,  ,     .

    , -         2015     100  .

 ,    2012       ,     ,  30%      .

     2006                     .         ,    -   2006       ""  :         ,    .  2009      ,         ,      .   2012       11      .   2013        -   "", ""  "".    ,    "-"                  .  90%  ,   ,   ,       ,   .

----------


## 56

,         -  ,   .  ()               ,   ,   .  ,       :        .
 ,         -  ,   .  ()               ,   ,   .  ,       :        .

----------


## 56

,     (    )      (         ),      .            ,  , ,       300 .   .           .         1  2015 .

       :         "      ",    2011 .            .            .        1   ,  -            .

" (    . "")                ",     Anheuser-Busch InBev  . -    ""   ,          ,        . "               , , , ,  ",   Efes Rus  .                  30%.

              20%,    Efes,                  --.  ,            3  18 .    2014 .                ,     .            .

   ,          ,   -    . "     ,       .          ",   "".

       ,         , ,        ,   . " ,      ,      ,    2  .,      ",   .

----------


## 56

,                   .
-   ,            , , .

,  "        ".

 ,    ,     .    , ,  , ,  ,      ,   ,  , ,     .

                    .

"           ,     ", -            ,     .

"             -   ,           ,    -   ", -  .

    ,   -             ,   -        .

----------


## 56

,        .   -  -   .
"        ,     13 ", -  .

    ""  " "               ,                22    11 .

     ,       . "     3-     -               ", -   - -  ""    .

   ""  ,     -     ,           , ,  .      . "           ", -  .



,         ,     - 8 .        22    11 . 

     23    .       ,       .         ,   .

         -   .     ,    ,     -            9   9 .

   -   -     22    9 .

----------


## 56

,    .

        :             23  8 ,       " "    22.     duty-free   ,   .
 2        ,         .            ,       .

 ,      9 , 1  27  (    , ), 1 ,   ,   ,       .

        , ,   .  ,      ,   ,  25       .

----------


## 56

,   ,           ()  .
"      170           .           .   ,   ,  ,       , ,   ,  ", -    -   .

              ,        ,            330 . "  :     -,   -      ,      ", -  .

  ""  , ,    .        250          ,     - .

      ,        .   ,      ,           ,  .

"  2005           ,      -   .         " -      .

----------


## 56

.     ,       007.  ,  ,    ,    ,         :          .
        14   .    ,    -  ,   ,     .

,        007    ,    :       65  92    .       ,     , - 28   .

  ,                 MI6  .

     ,    ,           ,     ,    .

       39  ,        .                   ,   .

  ,     ,        ,   .   , -  .

 14        124     007.           87   .

  36    ,        ,  -     007   ,    ,   .   - 50    ,         .

   ,       ,  , ,    ,       007,     .

, ,       -   .     56 .   ,     -   :     ,       .

   ,      ,       1,74  ,    ,           7-16 .

         .  ,       , -  .

----------


## 56

,            ,         .
  ,         ,   -  ,   ,     -   ,          .

     ,   ,            . ,   ,          .

,       .        :   ,         -.

  ,       .         .  ,                .

       ,  ,      .     ,     ,    ,     .

     12     .    -       , -     .

   ,    ,   .     5-7% (    )      .

   ,      6 .  ,        .              .

      - Rap1  Rif1,         ,   .    400             .

          .   , ,       .

----------


## 56

,      .
  .       ,         165 .  .             .     ,   .

    ,      ,      .          Baik-Al.

,    ,        Moet Chandon  3800 .

----------


## 56

()               ,            ,         .
                 .      .

                 .  ,    ,     10%  . ,        ,          50%,  .    -    ,       ,  .

" ,         ", -  .   ,                       . "  :        ,      ", -  . ,   ,     .

-     ""     , ,       .   ,     ,       .

 1       36%,  170 ,          199 .

----------


## 56

Duty free     (Dubai International Airport)      1983 ,      The National.
   30-   Duty free.   24  20          30%.        1983 ,    Duty free  .

         ,       ,        21  .

   ,    100 ,    20  1983 .      Duty free    .        20  . ,    2013    1,8  .

----------


## 56

.
,    -,  -   196   203    .     400    247   33    ,    ( )  120  16,   104  21.

 ,               9  2013 .       2012    29%,    25%,    15%     2%.

----------


## 56

,       .                 . 
   815  09.09.2012   ,    : 11 (    )  12 (    ). 

    ,      , ,   .            . 

-          30 000  40 000      .              . 

,    -               11      . 

       ,        . .    . 

          .           .            .

        .      6   .,             .             ,    ,   .

.        ,       .     , .,     37 000  .   ,  34          .       ,     ,        ,  ,      .     .

----------


## 56

15%  1      .

     .  ,      ,    ,          31 , -   ,       ,   ,   80%   .
   ,           .      ,   .          .      25    .  ,     ,       .              .

                  .      .        ,   , -    Polska W&#243;dka  .   ,            ,      .

 ,   ,     ,       .           ,      ,    700-800 . .        , -   .

     , ,   ,            .  ,    ,     ,       . ,                   ,     .

    .  ,  ,    

   6,6 . .        ,        2009 ,    .     ,      21 ,    ,  ,      -  .   ,  2/3         .     1     1,50   , ,     ,      ,               50 .

  ,        780 . , ,        3%.  ,     ,          10%.

    1 ,           2 .   ,             ,    .        , -   .

   , ,          10 %  ,       1,2 . .    -      ,    ,  , ,      .

        , ,         ,    . ,       100%   13,03 ,     13,89 .    10,80 ,     11,36.         10     .

          .      ,  ,   .     14,7 . .  ,   Bank Handlowy.

----------


## 56

,  , ,   .        ,     ,      ,    .
     ,  ,    ,  Masciarelli Company,      700- ,    .           1  2008 .

        2010          .      ,  -  .

       .   891  Trebbiano      (869) Montepulciano,   DOC.

     (Gambero Rosso): " -      ,      ,       .       ,          ".

----------


## 56

""  ""     ,   "-"  -  "".
,   ,     " -  ""    " -  ""..

,    "       ""    "  ".

"      3 ,   16 ", -   -.

"           -    " "     " - ", -   "".

----------


## 56

Standard&Poor's       -  ""  "",      "-".
   "          ,         ", -    S&P.

"        2013-2015 .  ,         ,               - ,      ", -   .

 -    .      ,           - .

----------


## 56

,       .


        .         ,           80   (   ,  1       50,4  ).

      ,            ,        .

        ,       ,   ,           ,             .

       ,           8         .

     ,    ,     ( )      80  .                ,      ,     ,             .

       810  ,     1,5  .               97,4% .          16

----------


## 56

Lola Madrid     (Vino Loco),        .


        .   ,            ,   ,        .

----------


## 56

,     

           17.07.2012 N 723 "    ,          ,    "( ), 18.12.2013 ,          ,       .

     .

----------


## 56

1  2015              1,5 .          .          -         0,5 .
                        2020 . ,      ,        ,    .

          ,    ,         ,   ,        ,     1,5 ,      1  2015 .

                       ,             .

           ,  - .

----------


## 56

.  2013          ,     ,      .
 -     .         2013       36547,5 . ,       2012   6,4 .    21%.

----------


## 56

17       
                     . ,        18  2009      ()    .

  -  ,            17 ,        ,    644  ,      .

          17        .     5  ,     .

----------


## 56

01.01.2014  02.01.2014  ,        .
            .

  03.01.2014      .

----------


## 56

,   -   ,    .   ,   ,     .
 ,      (ASA)        ,      CAMRA    .   ,    700  .

   ,    Balance North East,     .        .

      ,      .           .

    .   ,     , ,      .      ,         ,    .

      ,     ,          .   ,       ,                    ,   .

  Balance North East,  -    ,      .   ,         .

     ,  , , -  .   ,     ,    , -    .

  ,         , ,       ,           .

 ASA ,        .   ,     ,      .

----------


## 56

-                  ,         .
 ,            15%   ,     - 25%.

     ,       ,      ,         .

"   1  2014           ,      ", -   .

----------


## 56

.     27 .                .     .
,        (   )      ,           . , 90.          30 .

      ڻ,          :  ,         .      .

----------


## 56

"  15  . .       .         2014 ,         .
  ,      1,5-    ,      100 ,   ,      ,   1     2014 ,    1 . 169 . .

,           ,    .           15 .  ,     1,5-    .     ,  -   ,            . ,   100 . ,     2014 ,       .  ,         1 . 169 . .,       -   ..

  ,        .  2013     .     10-    .        ,      500  (     4000-4500 ).      2012 ,  ,   2014      200 .

          .      ,      (             15  2005 .  587           ,   ),   ,    (       ),          ,     .  ,            .  ,  ,        -  .

,   ,             1,5-  (. 1.7 . 16  10    ).   ,         .

  2013            ,    ,      -      .  ,    .       ,   ,   , ,    ..      ,            ?    ,   , , , ,  .         .  ,      ,        ,    .

----------


## 56

,      ,    .     ,     .

,   ,  2013. ,      24% .        2011.,      .

" ,       -  60 .  .   -  ,      ", -    -          .

           .  16      15     13%.   ,      5%        3%   .
   10     ,     ,     . "      ,  ,   ,   -      - ,   ,    .      ,    ,   ,  .  ,     ,       ", -  .

   , 63%       .          . ,  ,          .      ,    .

----------


## 56

400                "  - 2013". "            ",-  . -     ,      .
        ""   . "    ,       : , , ,   ", -  -      .               .  ,       ,      7     .   ,      375 . "       115  ", -  .      -    1000 ,   - .      .

           ,   ,    .     -      -         " "  "   -2013".     14       "-".

         ,       .  :   "     ",  2010 .,  "";   " . ",  2007 . ( "");      ".  ",  2011 . ( " - ");      ".  ",  2012 .,     .

        - 2013 ,     .      ,        "  . -2013".        ,   ,       .

            .            20   - 201   -     .  11        14   //  , 3    // ,111     40    .

            ,       . ,                60   .

----------


## 56

()    1,5        2015 .      .       -:  1  2014           2,5 .
           ,               0,5 .     .        ,    ,         ,               1,5 ,      1  2015 ,   .

     ( 44 ,   90%   ,    , Anheuser-Busch InBev, Heineken, Efes Rus  .)      1  2014      -   2,5  (     6     -    2 ).

       . ,    -    ,     .              .    2012  -   ,       ,         .    ,        80%,      .  ,   -    .        ,          -  .



 ,         -  ,   .  ()               ,   ,   .  ,       :        .

----------


## 56

30  23 .           ,  19    ,        ,    2013 .
        220870        9%  220890  -   2208   40%.

     ,    2013 .,        ,    .

----------


## 56

()               .           .    4       .       12 .     20     .
     ,      .       :          .   .         .          .      4 ,     4 .

                 .  ,           12 .    ,    20     .              ,          .

    ,     : , , .         .                  ,    .

----------


## 56

.    ""   :    2008.          .                ,    .

        1%       3%       .  ,           3%    2012.,       1% ,    2012.,     -   6,5-7%,   "".

         2010.,         -            ,  "".   ,   "",      :         -   .

,  ,    .  ,      ,       (, ),     0,8%,  9,8  .         :   6,6%, -  113,5  . ,    ,    ,     ,   -        .

"-         ", -         .

    . Heineken       ,      ,     ,  Carlsberg        . "   "              Philip Morris -         10,1%,  23  .

     ,   .  "",   "IL ", " ", TGI Fridays  Costa Coffee,      2,6%,  7,3  .               -  8,6%,  2,3  .        ,      ,   ,   Ginza Project  .   ,          10%.

"    .      ", -   .     ""  ,  10%    .

        ,  .    Esper Group      .

" ,    2012.     .                ,   ..,     .    ,    ,        ", -     .

   -   ,         15-20%,     -  24%,           3,6% (    50  -  40    - 2013.).

        -.           ,  2012.  -   285  .,   28%   2011.    2013.      22%.         -   , -   - Ozon,      . ,   ,   -  , Hi-Fi  ,       ,   , ,  ,    Ozon  .

   2013.,    ,         ()    ,       ,     ""  .    ,   :    , -     ,   ,   .

      ,   ,       " "  .            DIY (  , ,  ,  ),   - "220 "  .

"  DIY  ,         ", -   .

         .   2013.         5,1%,    .      ,       ,        SUV (  )     ,      ""  .

          .            - , , ,      .            ,     ,     ,        .

     ,       ,        .   ,           ,      .   ,        .        ,             .  ,    ,        ,  ..

,       ,           ,   "" . ,           21  ,       ,      5%   ,   " "  .

          6%,    , ,  6% ,        "-"  .       ,   "".             ,   , 41,6 .,   6,3%    2012.      -,        Maris  .  ,   ,         ,     20-25%.

----------


## 56

0,5    .

23.12.2013,  13:23:55      ,             0,5 .     -   .

      "       ,         ()  " ,             0,5 .

      " "              2013.

     ,            ,     - ,  ,  ,         1, 1,5, 2   .        ,        ,  .

      ,      ,  , 33%   20% .           80%,        15    3 .

                      2020.,      30  2009.

                 1,5   1  2015.,    .                         () .

          .

----------


## 56

5  .

 23.12.2013,  13:20:08               .    -   ,     100   .      5  .

  ,           ,       .     100       .

       - ,        -     .    .  ,       .  .

----------


## 56

1  2014         76,3%,         .


  2015-2017 .      .

           ( )  ,      30%,  12  ( 48 ) (     ).   , -         20%.

 ,            .

       10%,  2014       15%,   3    30%.    1     0%,   2015   5%.    2016        25%.

   ,               ,        ,  -.

        ,        .   70%    .      ,       , ,  .

----------


## 56

,                 .


   ,      .           .         Arduino.

         ,        .

       ,      .

  ,         ,

----------


## 56

2014          ().      ,                         .   ,             .

    (    )  17 ,       31  2013                .            ,       .      ,   ,  ,         .       , ,   .

                .

         ,     -.

        ,   ,  ,       .  ,             ,    . 

      ,     .     ,   . ,  ,  ,  ,   .

         18 .            ,        .      ,      0,33 .

              ().

 ,               (         .  ).

        .   ,     .       ,       ,          ,        (       Red Bull, PepsiCo, Coca-Cola,   )  . 

  ,         ,    ( 170  ).   ,     ,         , , .

,   ,        ,     .  ,            .

    ,        $20    .           ,        .

       0,3%    ,  2013-       13%     ,    ,    OMD MD/PHD Group. 

  ,        ,  .   OMD MD/PHD Group (   TNS Russia),               $17,7 ,  86%      (     , , ,      ). 

BTL-       .

         ,     ,   .           (5%   )    (8%   ). 

           ,                 .           ,          .              2014 .

----------


## 56

,      ,    ,   .
                ,         ()  ,      , 23 .

         .            ,         , -    ER.RU             ,    .

  ,    ,       ,       , , ,    .        ,         .          . ,        ,       ,    ,     .

     .  ,           ,        ,    ,       .    , ,   ,    ,   , -  .

----------


## 56

" "    Cantorini  8  .  1,5   " "    Contarini  .
    " ",        , 87%  Contarini     .    8  ,   ,   .    ,       ,    " ".     ,    .

"  Contarini,    " ",     Contarini    - " .  ",        ",    ,     " ".       250-300 .   .

Contarini      :  2012    24  ,        500 .   2013  " "        Contarini: Contarini Prosecco DOC brut, Contarini Prosecco DOCG brut, Contarini Porsecco Frizante DOC.         1-1,5          Contarini,       Veneto.

     " .  "    450-500 ,    Veneto    Venetio    300 ,  Contarini DOC   400 , Contarini DOCG   550 .

   ,   Contarini         Ormel,   2/3           . 



"    ,       , ",     "  ""  .           5    ,      ,         ,  .

   ,        ,     70%    1,5-2  ,    4-5  .

         .    " "            Gancia.  ""   " "      Vivanza  .           "".   ""  " ",  Bodegas el Cidacos  Bodegas Camino Real Spain,   EARL Les Vignobles Reunis,            Favraud.

" ,  "",           ,       ,    ,   ,   Bodegas El Cidacos     ,      3   ,   2012 ,        1,5 .  ".

 " "      ,        .   ,  - 2013          ,  2,7  .    2012   4,5  ,    374  .

----------


## 56

,    λ           . 

         19        8   .     , ..       .

     ,             λ,           ,        .
 ,     , -      , -      ,         .               .     ,          .          ,       . 

  λ    ,     ,    λ - .          .   ,    45           .     190-210    . 

 2013       .            (OIV)          .

----------


## 56

.  ,         .         ,            ,        .
            .      1996            ,     .      ,        .  2006         - ,        .

          .      68    132  .          ,      ISO.

           2012    -2013.         -2012  -2013.

          ,       ,      .        ,    .                .        ,      ,        . 

 ,        .     ,         ,    (       ,   ,      ). 

                   .      . ,         ,             ,          .
              :

        ,           .     ,    :   ,   ,   , , ,  .    ,            . ,      ,         .  ,      ,     ,      .    ,        . 

   ,                  .  ,          ,        . 

          .         120              (     , , , , , , , ).      ,          ,    .

        .    ,      .          ,  ,    ,   ,      .      ,        .                  ,             .

----------


## 56

,                .
  ,         ,       .

   1  2013           12      16 ,      , -  .

  ,  2013   ,          .

     .     136            119  .  - 87%   ,   . .

    2013    8   .     ( 82%)   .

   2013             2  405  ,       1  198  .             540  .        225  .

   .  -     .    2010          .   -       .    ,            

  -           ,              .

              -  .

   ,    -    ,             .      .

----------


## 56

,      ,     ,    .       .
 ,        ,    ,    , , ,      .               .

               (, ),    ,      ,    .                 ( -      ).

 ,     300-500  1,5-2 . .  ,       .          :            , ,  , ,    ,    ,            .

----------


## 56

,      .         ,         1878 ,         13 ,      .  Louis Roederer    ,         ,   11  .           12     .          ,      ,   ,      .
   .  1776          .    ,       ,          .      ,      ,           .                 ,  -,     43    1932  1975 .   Louis Roederer      ,      .    ,  , ,      Chateau Pichon Longueville Comtesse de Lalande      .   Roederer    , 214  (70%      Grand Cru), 70%      .      Louis Roederer,         ( 3  )           .

   Roederer      .         .       Roederer         :     Brut Premier,   ""     40%.  Cristal  25%  ,   ,  75%      .        ""   .     :  belle epoque       .

,  ,      Roederer,  Cristal.      Cuvee de Prestige,  ,          II. ,   Roederer     : 7  1867     III    I         ,    .   Roederer     .             . ,     ,     .  II     . ,   20   Roederer        Cafe Anglais:    2009 .

 1876                 ,  ,      ,    - .     "Cristal", ""        .    :      (,      )  ,             --      .    ,     Cristal   , ,               -     .

----------


## 56

,    ,        500,        ,   ,          .
      -     ,        .   ,      ,   ,   ,  .          .

"    .     :  ,  ,         .  ,  ,    ,       500,        3,5 .          ,  - ",    .

   ,           .   ,         3    ,    9  ,    .

  ,     ,   ,    ,   .     ,         211   .           ,       "" .

----------


## 56

-    Marks and Spencer,   700 ,       ,       .   22    Sandy Telegraph,    ,  "  "   "  "    .
  ,           ,   ,        .      ,    ,     .

 Marks & Spencer ,     ",   ,   ,  ()   ,     ,   ,       ".

            . ,   Sainsbury`s,    ,     ,    ,      ,   . "     ", -  Sainsbury`s.  Asda,   , ,       ,    .

 Morrisons,   ,     , ,    "   ,            ".

----------


## 56

2014       76%      .  ,           .     2014     15%.   ,               .        .
     2018     .           .   ,   ,     .    241    ,  ,      32 / 100-      2014 ,    31 .  1         76,3%   56,42    ,        .   2015-2017       .

 ,       0,5    5  (     39 ).        ( "")  ,      30%,  12  (     ). "        ,     20%,  .      .    ,    ,    ".    "   " ( "", ALEXX)   ,             5 ,    .  ""                  . "        - ,         , , , ,   .   -    ,         ".

                  .       10%,  2014      15%,      30%.    1    0%,   2015   5%.    2016      25%.  ,      ,   ,    ,       ( "")  . "         .   70%    .      ,       , ",   .       , ,   . "  ,        .   ,    ,   ,   .     ,     ,  "-" ( "-", ""."")  ,          .       ?   ""    ".

    ""  ,   ,        . "   ,     ,         2014-2017 .      ,   ,   .   ,      -,   ,     ",   .      ,          ,        :    ,    .   ,       .    ,       : "    ,       ,         ".  "" ,        .        ,        . "        13    :  ,   , ",   .     .

----------


## 56

Wayn Award 2013  Wayn.com,      ,    lifestyle.
           ,    (),  (),   (),  ( ),  ()  - .

----------


## 56

. 
       363,026  .,    ,      ,   ,    .     20 . .,     185,40 . .,     333,905  .,     . 

                28  2014 . 

,    2012          5                .                     . 

             -     .           200   5   - , ,  .   ,   ,    (33%),   (17%)    (17%).

----------


## deklarant_

21.12.2013 N 365- "                         ,    "           03.01.2014.
 15.13 .    :
   ()       ,   ()   ,    ,    -               ;    -       .
  .4.5   -  (  )

----------


## 56

Oxford AMG-77 Limited (),      Global Spirits,  84,54%       .


   8 454 ,      50  ( 198,1 ).

      2012    54 .  ( 214 . ),     67%,   25,4     37,688    12,307  .

    2003 .

,  18        ,   .

----------


## 56

()       ( ),    .
,               .    ,                      ,                ,                 ,               .    .

, ,             () 2   .  ,      1,268  .     .

,            .            .      2011 ,        ,          ,    .   2012              .        . ,   ,    .

         .    ,   2011   81  ,    31,6  .

----------


## 56

> 21.12.2013 N 365- "                         ,    "           03.01.2014.
>  15.13 .    :
>    ()       ,   ()   ,    ,    -               ;    -       .
>   .4.5   -  (  )


   10  2013      18  2013 .

 - 

        ,      1041,      151    1711     .

 -         1    150   3    151.

         :

 1  3.12           ;

 1  4.5                  ,    ;

  1  6.9   ;

 6.10    ;

   1  2  14.16    ;

 14.17    ;

   14.18  14.19    ;

  15.12       1,     3  4;

 15.13, 20.20  20.22    ;

 19.4   6;

 19.5   22;

   20.21    .

       23.1, 23.3, 23.50, 23.63  28.3.

----------


## 56

"  "      " "   .     Keumyang International. 

          .        ,  248 . . 

              Woo Bar.

----------


## 56

171-,          1  2014 .    ,      300 .   . 

    ,                 1-3%  5-6%.         (18   1   2014 ., 20   1   2015 ., 21   1   2016 .)        .

----------


## 56

()              ,   19    .            .         . 

   ,  19 ,               .     . 

         10%  .              .       ,        50%,       - . 

  ,   2013            ,     - .   ,        .

----------


## 56

FMCG- "   "  15     ,   20   retailer.ru.        . 

    Metro  63   ,    280 SKU ,  : 213 SKU - , 64 SKU -  , 3 SKU - . 

              - 60%.

----------


## 56

1 .      1  2014 ,              2013 .  2014-      35  ,  .

                 -  ,  ""   .   , -     1  2014 ,       .        1  2015 ,     ,   ()         ,        ,          (       1  2013 ). "         ,           ",     "".  ,        .

              " ",    -             1  . "           ,   ",  .      .

             .  ,             ,       1 .          ,     , , ,    .    :       ,         1  2015 .      , ,    , "      ,    ,   35  ",    "    7-10  .".

           ,                .  5 Retail Group ( "", "", "") ,          . "    ,              ,       1 ",   5  . "     ,           ",        ""  .

----------


## 56

-4-3/23011@  19.12.2013                     -   .

 ,        ,           :

        9%  (  , ,    , ,   (), ,   ,  ,      ,    ,  ()      ,  ()  ,  ()  )      - 231;
,         - 232.

----------


## 56

.       ,    .    "",     .   DADA RARE.   - Apple Apocalypse  ,   .  - Bluberry Bunker -      .  - Cherry Callout -   .       .

----------


## 56

2013         .          ,        2014 .           .    Tulip    ,    74       .         -  ,     .
            :
-      2012    60% -  40% - ,  - 14,4%,  0,5,  5,1 - 87 

       (  100-    ):
-      2012  ,    12,8%,  1,5,  7,3  84 
-    2013   - 13%,  1,8,  7,1  83 
-       2012    13,8%,  1,6,  5,8  83 
-        50%,  30%,   20% -  - 14%,  2,1,  6,8  85 
-      2012 - ,  - 14,5%,  0,  4,6  85 
- Garage Good Wine      2011  14,5%,  2,2,  6,3  86 
-        2012  13,1%,  2,0  5,4  86

----------


## 56

,    "",   :    " ",  " ",       .
"-,      , -,     ", -  . "   ,   ,   ", -  .

"   ,     -    ,   :           ,     50- .   " ",    . , ", -   .

 ,               "". " ,  .      ,     :   ,  ", -  .

"   ,    ,  ,  ,  ", -  .

----------


## 56

,         
    ,                         .

,   1  2013             22.00  10.00.    ,    ,     :  23.00  8.00.          ,     .       ,       .   ,  2013 ,                ,           30%.      2012 ,       996,7   ,     2013    786,9  .  ,    ,  50%        ,       .     ,    ,       , ,  ,    ,     .

 ,       ,    21       12 .  ,                    .   ,        . 

"   ,       ,  ,             ,    ",      .

 ,       ,         ""  "",   -  ,         ."                  .               ",   .

----------


## 56

19  2013          ( )          ,    .
         2013 ,      2014 ,         .
 ,                 ,   ,             .
                    ,     .  2014               ,        ,     ,      .

----------


## 56

,    . 47-          . 

     ,    .     40 .        .      2,5  . 

      - 48-       .          . 

     .

----------


## 56

.   ,     - ,      ,      .        .  ,    2016-2018 .
     18      097958  ,      - ,    24  2011 .      ,       80        ,    2.2  11        .    ,      2007  2012      50,4  .

    ,           ,                     .   ,              ,        .              31  2011 .   , ,     ,     ,    ,   .

    ,       ,                 .      .         ,      .          .

   ,           ,  ,      ,       .        ,        -    (  108,2  )  8  2016 ,   ( 400  )  28  2018 .

    ,   ,     ,  (    ).          (     ).  ,          .   ,     ,         "".

      (     ),         ,  , -,     1.              ,       ,  ,    -        .      .

             . , 26.   ,    2000- ,   .       ,                  ( ).         ,            .

    .   2011                    .             .          500 .  .   ,             3    (30 000 000 ).     500 .     .

      395    2011     .   2011     ,         .  ,     .        , ,      ,     ,  ,   .

  2012     .    2013            .    :    811,5       226,7        97,4%,   2,6%        .

      (395  )     ( 160  ).    2013     ,     »,     3   (     ),    ,        ,      .

        ,      ,  .   ,     ,   .

  ,           ,      .        .    ,     ,       .            ǻ.

----------


## 56

12    Cheval Blanc 1947   131 . 600    181 . .           .
 ,          11 .    15 . .            2 . 440 .

        1947 ,    .  1990-        ,      .

    ,       ,     , -   ,    Mill&#233;simes.          ,    .

1947  -      Cheval Blanc,  , -  .     , -  .

 2010      Christie's           304 . 375 .         .

  Christie's                 ,   -  :     ,    .  ,  Cheval Blanc    50 ,          ,  .

      Cheval Blanc. ,   ,          ,        .

   Cheval Blanc 1947      100-  .   ,      ,       .        , , ,    ,  ,   .

----------


## 56

.                 ()      .
                 ,     ,               .

    . ,    ,       .              ,       .

   75-      ,    .          600 . ,  ,      ,  "  ".

  XIII     ,   1305    V,         ,     .       ,    ,              .  40      .     ,              .

----------


## 56

Heineken Global Bartender Final 2013,    .    ()            Heineken.  The Global Bartender Final 2013     Heineken Star Serve,               .


     ,          the Global Bartender Final.               LaCantina.       , ,  ,    .      ,       .

      ,   Heineken Experience.             (Global Draught Master),    (Global HEINEKEN Activation Director),   (Manager Heineken Experience)    (General Manager Double Tree by Hilton).  ,     5   Star Serve,     ,        Heineken:    ,     45 ,  ,      .

          .      ,            ,            Heineken.

            Heineken Star Serve.      ,     ,     ,     .

----------


## 56

Fitch       "" ,        ( Beluga  ""),        ""   ,   - .
 , Fitch      "B"/"RR4"       "+(rus)"   .

       "",          ,        2012-2013 .  ,      ""  ,          .

"       2013 , ""      .        ,    -     2013 ", -   .

          FFO    3,0,     ,            .           1,5,        EBITDA  13%,        .

 ""    1998 .     Beluga, " ", "", "", " "  " ".   -     .    2012    5,5% -  10,76  ,    16,7% -  417,3  .

----------


## 56

,       ,   Suntory Australia,      ,               1  2014      Żubr&#243;wka.


   Żubr&#243;wka            ,              .

 Żubr&#243;wka,    ,    600-          ,     .              .  Zubrowka             , .        ,     .               ,   Zubrowka         ,    ,             .

----------


## 56

,    2010      -,            .  ,    ,            ,    ,    ,     145         һ  21,7  .
       -           2010 .      - ,    ,        -.    ,      ,    :            .   -   2009   2,5  .,                     .

       һ   .  30         һ    :          ,     .   ,  ,     һ,         .   2011      ,   .

          ,   .   2009 ,        ,       ,    һ     .           2009 ,    2010          .       ,      һ   , 500   ,     ,     .     ,          .

              һ.     һ       ,      ,        -    ,    .   -,    ,         145  ,      .

       ,         ,                     .       ,         .

  2012         .        700  .      (298  .),  (120  .),  (120  .).                  . -       . ,   ,                 -.       daily,   ,  - ,        ,         80%.

             .          . , 18  2013 , 145  ,    ,       , ,  21,68  .,     .   ,         ,          :     ,       .             ,    ,          *    -.

   ,     ,    ,      -,  ,             .     * 21  2013 .  -   daily    , ,          .

 daily        .      ,             .

      ,            ,  -  3%   .  ,  -      ,   .       ,    . ,        1    .  , ,  .

----------


## 56

,  ,  ,  ,   ()    ,   1  2014       .
        ,         300 .   .  , -     ,    .

   ,     , "            ,  ,        ".

   ,           0,5%       .      ,       ,    ,  .             ,                 300 .   .

                   18 .  1   2014 , 20 . -  2015 , 21 . -  2016 . -    ,   ,      ,     .         ,     .                . "     1-3%,      ,      5-6%   ", -  .

----------


## 56

.        
Italian Wine & Style Promotion* (IW&SP)    -  ,     .            ,      ,     .


          Italian Wine & Style Promotion (IW&SP)       .     ,        ,        .                    Italian Wine & Style Promotion (IW&SP).

       ,      ,      .                 .

        ,     ,   ,        .

----------


## 56

-     171-,      -      ,      . 

    " "    ,    -  .   2013   111       5. 

   " - -"

----------


## 56

.
         .    ,    .    "" ,      :   ,  ,         .
            .          .    ,   Nielsen,  -     160      .     ,   .          ,   Nielsen  .           -  9 .

         ,        ,  ""         ""  .    ,   ,     ,  ,     ,     .         -           .   ,     , -  , , , .    ,       10  -   .      :      ,     ,   .
       ,   2013  ,          ,   25 .       , ,      .      ,      .       .     10   19,5 ,  .  -   .     2014 .        ,     ,           .

  ,    -  .   ,     ,   .   ,          .       . -  . "     .         15 , -  . -   65  ,  , -  .      ".

----------


## 56

,    .      -  ,  .     "",      ,      .           .
 ,   ,   .      -              200 .     ,       

"        , -        " "  . -  ,     ,    0,75,  0,2,      !      ,     23.07.12.      12 !  ,  ,    !"

    -   ,      .        -   ,           12 ,   .           "100 "    .
-      , -    . - ,        ,    ,   ,        .

     ,       .       ,        .

  "",    ,      ,        .

   ""       ,   , ,         .     ,        .

-       , -  . -       , ,    , ,       -      ,    ,     .   ,    ,   .


 ,    -:

-      ""   .   -                  .  ,        "100 ". ,        ,   ,    .

----------


## 56

Nemiroff             .        ,         -      ,   ,        .  ,  , ,        ,     ,     .
...    - ,            (Nemiroff Holding Ltd. (NHL).   daily),         /       ,  ,   ,       / ,       .

    NHL   Nemiroff ,        Nemiroff      *   (  74,96% )     *      (LCIA).      ,  25,04%                        ,         .

           .         .                   6  .,   - Nemiroff Vodka Rus  .           ,    .         Nemiroff   .     ,        Nemiroff Vodka Rus                     .

21  LCIA    ( )   (-   )  6  .   21 .         ,       . 6         ,    Nemiroff      19  .        2011 .

----------


## 56

35- , Rolls-Royce   ,         ,     .
   Christie`s    :   Romanee-Conti  1978      $476 . 12    ,         .       ,       .

           . ,       en primeur.         ,      .               ,           - .

   ,  ,     "",   . " ,        ,    " " "" private bank  .        :   ,      ,    .  ,                ,       .               ,       ".

  ""  ,         ,      .  ,             .         (     ).             .        ,         -  .       15-20%   .  ,  ,    ,                    .

           .    ,     :   ,   ,     . .



            .          30 .          ,      .           .         ,    50  .  ,     ,      .       Aston Martin, Bentley, BMW, Bugatti, Jaguar, Mercedes, Rolls-Royce, Ferrari, Porsche. , ,   1  BMW 1978      $15 .     eBay  $219 .

      -  .        ,       ,       .          ,          .   ,    ,      .       $2 .,       - .

  -       ,  ,   ,     . ,         7,5%  13% .        15%  20%  .         5%  15% .          15-20 .



        private banking     $3 . " ,  ,  : ,    ,  ,        .    ,              .       ".

   ,       .  -                   .        .                ,   (, , ). "                ,    ,  -,   private banking -  .    " "    ". ,            ,   "-,         ,  -,   ".

       ,     ,      .         .  ,   -            ,    .

     ,      ,     . "   -     ,       ,     ""  .         .          ,        .  ,             .       ,      .        ,      ".

 ,     ,  ,   .              . "   ,        ,       ,   .        .    ,    ,      ,         .    ,      ,       ".

----------


## 56

1 Caspian Coast Winery&Vineyards         .                ,       Caspian Coast.
           ,      ,             Caspian Coast Winery&Vineyards. 

               ,    (        ),           .

        ,           ,     . ,             .  (   ,     )       .

         (  ),           .  ,              .         ,          ,   XVIII-XIX      .   ,   , ,    ,  .
   ,     ,    XV .          (       ).         ,     . 

     ,  Caspian Coast       ,           .  ,      .

         ,           (Hamya Valley),    .        . 

  ,   -  ,          ,        ,             Khazri,     .      . 
              ,      ,    (  ),   . 

  2009     Caspian Coast Winery&Vineyards    ,              .        7     .

         .    16 ,    ,     . ,     ,        . 

        ,     .        ,     .           .         ,   .               .          .             ,     . 
           .

 Caspian Coast     ,      ,   ,           ,  ,  , Gold Shani.

             ,      .       ,         ,     .

           .        ,  .   Caspian Coast,   ,                .

----------


## 56

65    ,     .      ,      (ONS).
 ,  ,     ( 14%)         5   .   2%  16-24     .      25  44    5%,     45-64  - 11%.

    . ,       23%    65 .         : 45-64  - 18%, 25-44  - 9%, 16-24% - 5%.

    ,         ,       .       ,   ,   ,  ? -   .

       -       ,        , -   .            ,     , -  .

 ONS,    , ,    65        ,     ,      .

   ,    -      .   ONS,         3,5   .

 8%       - ,  ,   ONS. "    40  ,  , , ,    , -    .

 ,      ,     , -   . ,      42%  45%.

     ONS        .   ,        72%  2005   64%  2012.         57  52%    .

----------


## 56

//        ,  .
   23  2010                .

           .  ,          .

 ,        / / - ,                .      ,      31.03.2016.

----------


## 56

.   ,         ,  .        ,     ,         .
           ,         .      ,     ,            . 

         , , , , . 

    ()            -  . 

             .       ,       ,    .        ,       ,    . 

    ,       .     :         ,   ,     .      . 

,               ,  . 

    ,       2013   5  .         23 .            (   48 ).     ,       12  .       40     ,       ,     . 

            ,       .              60 . .     12 .      .    ,     .          , ,   .

 2014              ,   .     ,          . 

          $161 .      2012 .

----------


## 56

""     - ()   (-)             ,            .
"     ,              ,  ,         ", -      .

  ,   ""        -  1  .  ,      ,      .

     ,  "    "     . "     - ,  ,   ,       .   ,   ""   .        ", -  .

     ,       ""  -.

 ""       .    -  2012   1,13  ,    2013  - 270  .  2011          2  ,  2012  - 2,3  .   ""    -, -   .

----------


## 56

,    02.11.2012     ,      .
    ,   ()   ,    ,   4  2013  (   , ,   ),      :

-  ,           ,     ;
-     ;
-   ,    .

----------


## 56

25          ()        , ,   ,  .
 ,                   ()     ().

         .         ,                .

  :

-         , ,       ;
-                   ;
-        ;
-                    .

    ()        ,                      -      ,       ,  -       .

  ,            ,    ,    .  ,         ,   ,          ,          . ,               19  2014 .

                    .               1  2014 . 

        ,    ()        ,   ,            ,    .      19.

 ,   ,         ,    ,      2  2013 .                   ,   ,   2  3  6           ,     ,     ,     .            ,      .             ,       20142015      ,    .

----------


## 56

()       ,           "",    .
            "-",     "-".                    "",   ,    .

  ,        "". ,   ,  2008         "".        .  "-"  2011     .

           ,       ""    .           ,       .

 ,    ,     1972               . ,   ,  ,     ,       -.

 ,    ,            ,  ,         ,    ,       .

----------


## 56

,                  .


    ,             ,       ,         -      .

,  - ,                .

           ,    .

        ,        ,    ,       ,  .

              ,          ,  .

----------


## 56

6%.      ,        .


 2012     -   , -    .         ,        ,           .

        , ,    ,       ,    , , ,  ,     420on.cz.

----------


## 56

.        
Italian Wine & Style Promotion* (IW&SP)    -  ,     .            ,      ,     .


          Italian Wine & Style Promotion (IW&SP)       .     ,        ,        .                    Italian Wine & Style Promotion (IW&SP).

       ,      ,      .                 .

        ,     ,   ,        .

----------


## 56

""     -    2013 . 

            ,        " "",          ,      FSSC 22000. 

  , - -   ,   -            .

----------


## 56

11  2012 . 704          21  2005 . 785          11  2003 . 212:   2012 .    ;  20  2012 .      ;  1  2013 .       ;  1  2014 .               .

         11  2012 . 704                   1  2014 .,       ,    .

     ,    ,     ,  ,      ,      (   ).

         ,    ,         ,    .1256 26.12.2013.pdf

----------


## 56

""  ""    "-",  - .
           200  .     .

"    ,                 .        ,    ", -     ""  .

----------


## 56

- 2013      1,61   ,   11,8% ,     2012 .    29,78   (-3,5%).
   11    27,2%,       14,2%,    5,9%.     .

    11    3,3%   2,34  .          6,8%   2,82  ,       3,1%   193,4 . ,     5,2%   407 . .

     4,4%   2,01  ,       4,3% -  478,3 . ,    3,9% -  16,76  .

----------


## 56

Parliament        .         Central European Distribution Corporation (CEDC)              100%     .           .

   ,    Forbes   $1,75 ,    2000-     :   30%       (     -)    .     .   2011     $25,4  9,9%   NASDAQ CEDC.

   CEDC           :        Parliament     ,        Whitehall    Kauffman,               , , ,            .       $1,8 ,        (CEDC   15%   ),       .

      CEDC    .    2011  ,    $1,3 ,    $839,9 ,     2011      .   2011  CEDC   $350 .     .            .        .         ,                . ,      CEDC,  ڔ,          ,          :       ,    ,     ,     .

         1 (  -),    2013     CEDC    .    1       CEDC     SPI ( Stolichnaya)  .   CEDC 1  :      ,       ,      $100 ,        $52,1       .

    CEDC,    $310   ,    .  ,          ,     100% ,           . ,       $440 ,     .            ,       Diageo       24    .

            .        .  ,   CEDC  70% ,          :   ,       14,5%       .          (       33%,  400 .  1   ) ,  ,           ,     50%.

----------


## 56

,         .
" ,    ", -    -  .

 ,            .

  31      20:00,     .

"            10:00", -  .

----------


## 56

-     31  2014.     () ""                    ,         .       .
"      ,      ,   ,     .            ,   ,     ", -      .

      ""          ,  .      "       " ""               .   2012.                                 .        ""    .

----------


## 56

. ,    , -  .        Lane Blood Center       .
     ( 0,5 ).             ,    Hop Valley Brewing Company     ,   -  .

Hop Valley Brewing Company     (   ).     ,      21 .

  ,       .         2013   14  2014 .

            5 . 193 ,   4 . 459  .

           ,  ,          13 . ,   Lane Blood Center.

----------


## 56

.   ""     ,       .
 ,            ,             .

"  :   ,           .          ,             .             ,          .              ", -  .

  ,      .   ,         ,    .

"       :    ,    .      : -        .        ,          .   ,        ?",   .

:        ,   ,      ,     . , ,   ,    ,    ,  .

" ,    ,              . ,     , ,  ,      .       ,                .      ", -  .

   ,         ,         ,     .

"       ,    ,    . ,  ,  ,     .      ,      25    ,     ", -  .

----------


## 56

,   .               ,       " ".          ,     .
                  76%   56          ,        ,     1,5-   ,   -       .

  ,            3757             19  2013 ,          .

  ,        56       ,              .           ,     ,    .

 ,   ,        ,              ,            ,    .

 , ,         , , ,          .

      ,  -           .

----------


## 56

Satan Klaus
  Cas Cerveser     ,   Satan Klaus (   ).


     .        ,    .    ,      6,6%.

          -.

 ,       50   .

  ,    ,  ,             ,  corpomir.ru,    The Local.

----------


## 56

11  2012 .  704          21  2005 .  785          11  2003 .  212        ,        0,5 .

         21  2005 .  785   11  2012 .  704         0,5         0,375    0,5     ,       0,375   0,5 .

       ,           .

      1  2014 .,       ,        ,      0,5 ,          1  2014 .

           0,5     1  2014 .,         1  2014 .,         1  2014 .

   ,       0,5 ,  .

                   .

----------


## 56

31         .                .

    31         .                .


  ,     ,      :   ,      .      100-150   . -               200-300 .

        :  Moet      2,5  .  " "    3 .       ,       .

     ,          ,      .

 ,       :   ,    . ,            .             .



    ,     9-12 .        ,       .

         (    ),   ,     .         .

    ,     ,    champagne.ru.        45 .     ,   .       "",     .

    ,      ,   ,     .    ,    ,     .      .

,       ,   ,     ( Flute).        .



       . ,   ,  ,           . ,    ,        ,      .        .

    .             .

     (  ),           .          ,   ,  , ,    , ,     .   ""     .

       .       ,     .  ,    "",   .          ,     .        ,     "  ".

----------


## 56

-   6,8%        -  125,3  ,    .
            8,2% -  11,8  .

   11    -  0,1%,  55,2  .         2,1% -  5,1  .          1,3% -  2,2  ,  11 , ,   1,5% -  23  .     - 2012   4,5%.

    11   1,9%,  915,5  .

   -     ,     (  0,5% -  10,9  ).       2,7% -  1  .

   (      9%), ,   5,7%        -  22,8      4,5%  .

----------


## 56

,          50%     10 ,        ,   ,      .
 ,     ,    50%     10  -   .                .

   ,                .

  ,    2011   ,      ,    ,    , -,  .

"  ,             ,        ",  .          .

      . ,        2014 .

----------


## 56

-  0,375,   0,5 .         .
    "  0,5 "         " 0,375 "  " 0,5 "    ,       0,375   0,5  .

 ,      1  2014 ,       ,       ,      "  0,5 ".       1  2014 .

         1   ,      "" -  1 ,        -  1 .

 ,    ,       "  0,5 ",  .

  ,    2013      ,       ( 0,375  0,5 ),   ,     0,5 .

             0,45 ,        156,6 .   ,            40  41  174   0,5 .     0,45    0,5   ,  ,    ,   .  ,      .

  ,   ,  ,     0,1 , 0,25 , 0,375 , 0,5   0,75 .            0,375  0,5 .

 ,   ,        /  /   30  40         40 .  ,          170   0,5 .        ,         " "  35 .

----------


## 56

,            - .
  -   ,      ,           .              125  300 .          .          .     500  9000 .  .

     ,    -                ,  ,     1000  8000 .

      ,      ,    ,  .

,          89 . 90 .

----------


## 56

,    1580 

        ,    .   1580   ,       ,      .
   ,    ,           .   , ,   ,  30%        .

 , ,     4-5    ,     . ,     ,       ,      ,   ,         .

     :     ,          .      ,      .

      ,       ,  .   ,  ,      .

----------


## 56

,   
  ,   ,   ,     ,     10   . ,           .
           .  ,        ,   ,           .

"    ,     ,     (Patrick McGovern)       .      B      .   ,         ,    ,       ".

  ,     4-5%      ,            ,  .    . ,                .       .  ,   ,               .

                (Robert Braidwood)      1950- .      ,      ,   12 500-9500    ,      .      ,         .

  ,         ,       ,  ,   .           (Solomon Katz)   ,          .

   ,   - , ,   3,4%     .  ,       .

",   ,        ",   .

    ,     -   .      (,   - ),       .        ,  .           ,   ,               ,    ,         .

 ,      (,   )   ,   2010     .        ,        .

"      ,       2,5%,   .   ,          ,   ?"

----------


## 56

11  2013          11,8%
  ,  -          .


       1,61   ,   11,8% ,     .      3,5%   29,78  .

    27,2%,       14,2%,    5,9% (         ).

      11    3,3%,  2,34  .           6,8%,  2,82  ,       3,1%,  193,4 . ,     5,2%,  407 . .

      4,4%,  2,01  ,       4,3%,  478,3 . ,    3,9%,  16,76  .

----------


## 56

-   
  Standard&Poors        -           -.


   ,              ,         .

        2013-2015 .           ,                ,      ,     S&P.

 -    .     ,       ,  ,   -ѻ.

----------


## 56

http://regulation.gov.ru/project/9732.html

----------


## 56

,      (  ),  (  )        28     http://regulation.gov.ru/project/8654.html

----------


## 56

()  2  2013 . N 301 . 
"       (   )   ,          4  2012 . N 364" 
: 31  2013 .  "" -   6272

----------


## 56

-
    ,  ,      .      - .


     ,     ,       - .

  ,     -   .

    ,     ,           ,  60%       .

     .  ,    ,    - .

     ,  23  2013       -    .

              .        ,             ,     .

               ,    ,   .

        ,      ,     .

     ,    ,     ,    ,   , ,      .

  ,         ,   65%    ,      .

----------


## 56

:  1  2014        25%
     () ,         , ,        24%.


    ,  1          20%,      17%,  ,        25%,     20%.       1   .

             2014 .              7,5  .,  55%   .       2,2  .,   .

----------


## 56

1   .

07.01.2014,  11:51:24       1   .     -  .

,   ,      ..    ,        .  ,     ,    .

       1  -    .        .

     .

----------


## 56

4 .   .

       4,1 .      ,  -    .

      ( 3,5 . )    . -.      "".   27-  -      .

      .  (440 )    (160 ).       .

----------


## 56

15     24 . .

08.01.2014,  05:58:38          ,  Deutsche Welle.               15      24 . . "         ", -  -   .

      ,        .                5 .  ( 1,2 . ).          ,   .,     100 .         5  15 .    2015.        ,            .

          ,  1  2014.         .        ,      .

----------


## 56

The Daily Mail,   ,           .  ,      ,  ,        .     .

       ,             ,     5 %,     -  15 %,       25%.

           ,     .        .

  ,    ,     ,          .    ,             .

----------


## 56

,             .

3    -    .              .        118   .

-             .2 .14.1  ,  .2, .3 .14.16  .        ,                    14000     ,            .

 ,     5         22.00    .         .14.16    .46.1   ,         .            .14.2     ,     .

----------


## 56

100  ,  ,      .
"    01.05               ,         .  10        ,      ",    .

 02.48   (19.24 )   ,   05.00  .        .

     .     43     11  .   .

----------


## 56

.         ,       ,          . 
         22  1995 . 171- (.  23.07.2013) (  ).       5          . 

 171-  22  1995                  :

1)      . 
2)     .   .94 .1 .333.33      40000        (.14      ,      , .     06  1999 . 1344 (.  22.05.2013).

     ,          . 

    30    ,               3  (.3 .17 .19 ).

        .16 .  ,            31  2010 . 848- (.  14.12.2011)     30  2013. 8977/03-04 . 

 :


,                 ..         :         ,    .         .

            .                  .

 (https://school.kontur.ru/freewebinars/291)        14 ,           ,     .

----------


## 56

,          100 .
      , "                   ,       ". ,      , "   ,  ,     ,  ,   ".

          1,5  2 .   ,   ,     , "     ,     " -  .

   ,          100  200 . ;     400 . .   ,          .

 ,             .          .      .

   ,              .          , ,                2-2,5 .   50 . ;        4-5 .   100 . ;    40-50 .   500 . .   "     ".

----------


## 56

,               ,      ,    . 
    .                   ,    ,        ,      .

" ,                        ,      ,      ", -   .

----------


## 56

( )  2013   2                 ,   3     .
    ,     .           ,        .

,    ,              ,     ,   ,   ,     ,            -,    ,        .
    ,        9     .  3   .

   2013    .          ,            . ,   2014        .     2014          ,                .

----------


## 56

SPARKLING PRODUCT LA BRISA               .     ,      .   -     ,    ,     ,   .
  LA BRISA      .    -         .               .                ,    ,   .

     LA BRISA  RUNWAY BRANDING      ,   ,   ,      .      ,    .

       . -             .

----------


## 56

ͻ      SGS,           ISO 9001-2008 (  )  ISO 22000-2005 (    ).  ͻ      ,     . 
   ͻ          SGS      .               ISO 9001-2008     ISO 22000-2005. 

  ͻ       2010 . ͻ     ,           .     ,     ,   ISO,      ,       .
      , -     ͻ  , -        ,          .    ISO             .                         .

      SGS      .  ,        . 
 SGS     1878            ,     1,5 .    .      1981 ,        .     17%          ISO.  ͻ    ,  ,       ,      . 

   ISO, -   , -        ,     .                    л.
 1  2013          ,   ,               -  HACCP.     ISO 22 000      ͻ. 

  ISO 9001-2008  ISO 22000-2005,                     .

----------


## 56

2013      4,8    
        ,  2013        645 .   ,      2012     135  .


      ,              2013     4    ,   10  ,   2012 .

 ,            (    ,          ).

-    ,      ,        ,   ,   .

       .

  ,   ,      90-  ,     .

       ,                  15-20%.

  ,         .  11  2013       1,323     ,      980 . .  ,       28%      ,  -.

----------


## 56

2013   Latvijas balzams  2,6     
   2013    Latvijas balzams   2,6     ,    1,5      Rīgas šampanietis ( )  Rīgas Dīva.


    Rīgas šampanietis   11% (185,3 . ).

    Rīgas Dīva  Rīgas šampanietis   2%         Rīgas Dīva:    67%.

     9        ,     Rīgas Dīva      .

    Latvijas balzams        ,         ,    delfi.lv.

----------


## 56

:          
     ,   5 999  - .         .


        ,      .

-  ,           ,   130  ,             ,  .

     , 4,5 .          ,       ,    ,   .

         .

   ,         ,    ,   .

----------


## 56

18         
   -      ,  18           .


     -    ,   ,   .

 25          2 ,      4 .

      3      .  ,     -    ,    ,        6 .

   ,              .

 - 2013     1,5 .   , 287      ,  tatar-inform.ru.

----------


## 56

,              25    ,    ,       , , , 

10  2014 .

      9      15.11.2013  1024           ,   ()   ,    ,             ,  01.01.2014 .    ,   : https://service.alcolicenziat.ru (    /       ).

----------


## Dimch

> :          
>      ,   5 999  - .         ....


          12 .     "  ",     ,       .    30 %   .

----------


## stas

*Dimch*,       .

,    ,   30% .    30%  ? )

----------


## deklarant_

13.01.2014.
           , ,       ( 3 )  ""  . -        3  service.alcolicenziat.ru .   ,    ,   .        ,     .      .     ,   .

----------


## 56

> 12 .     "  ",     ,       .    30 %   .


      ,  ,    ,    !

----------


## 56

> *Dimch*
> 
>     30%  ? )


      ,         .  :Wink:

----------


## deklarant_

():
https://service.alcolicenziat.ru/auth/login      4.30.03

----------


## Anton P.

*deklarant_*, 
    ..   -?
  ,    4.30.03  4.30.02.

P.S.     4.30.02.

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*, 
>     ..   -?
>   ,    4.30.03  4.30.02.
> P.S.     4.30.02.


     4,2,6

----------


## 56

()              1  2015 ,   ,          .
  2013           1  2014 .     ,    , ,  ,    ,  ,    ,     .

         2012 .  1  2013         .

----------


## 56

171-,           .
       .               (   -  ),     ,      .
   , ,            ,       ,         .             .

----------


## 56

171-,   ,     ,        .
     ,    ,     .
 ,             ,  , , , ,  , ,  ..
     ,    "      " (     16,5 ).  ,    (, )             .

----------


## 56

443660-6.pdf


> 171-,           .
>        .               (   -  ),     ,      .
>    , ,            ,       ,         .             .

----------


## osfo

http://rbcdaily.ru/market/562949990472752 

 ,       X5 Retail Group,   ,        .           (171-),            (   )   .



         ,   ,            ,       .        171-.      ,      - ,        ,      .

        daily,  -         ,       .           .

       .      ,            .     ,  ,       ,   .   :    ,    ,        ,           .



  ,    2013        -  ,                 .   171-,     .   ,    - ,               ,   .

              ()    2013             ,     -    .

       , ,   .     X5 Retail Group ( , , )   ,         ,       ,  ,          .     ,         , -,   .     , ,   ,             ,   - .

             ,     ,  .

      ,      ,     .     ,          , , ,           ,    .       .

        ,        . ,        ,       . , ,        .  ,           ,         . ,  - ,   ,    ,     .. ,    ,    ,      ,       .

 .      (  ) ,            .     .     , ,           ,   - .

,                   ,    ,      RRG (   )  .   ,      20% .      ,  ,         ,         .        ,  ,    , ,   ,    .             ,    .

    .

-    ,        .       ,      ,   .         .

 X5   ,        ,   .   ,              .

----------


## 56

()    ,        .        .
    ,          ,         ,    . ,          4  2014 . "     -  ,           ,        ,     ,              ", -   .

             -    ()  5   .

  ,        2013   400  (9,5 )  1   ,       - 109  (2,6 ).      ,      ,      -   .              , ,     ,       ,    ,  .    , ,   ,           .   ,         2013               300  .

----------


## osfo

2013.       10       .       ,              8  .

   " daily"     ,           -      ,    . 

" , ,        .     ""     .          .          ", -  " daily"     ,     .

   ,       ""    . 

"  :        ,        -  , -   ..            .    - ,          ,   ,        ", -  .

        -.    "  "   ,         100 .  .                30- .

    ,   . 

!  -     .  :      (  ),   Absolut,       ,    ,  ,   -  .       ,   ,        ,     ", -       .

  () ,       .   ,        . 

" ,    ,       ,        ,              , -  " daily"  . -       ,   ,          .     -    ,      ,    - ".

 -  ,       , " daily" ,      ,   ,  . 

"   ( 10 . )      .        -         ", -   .

 : http://top.rbc.ru/economics/07/02/2014/903949.shtml

----------


## 56

,       .   ,    ,    "",        ,    REGNUM.
                 ,       ,    .             ,    .   ,             .           ,     ,      ,     .           :  ,    ,           .

         ,     (  -  30 .  50 . ,     ""     -  300 .  500 .).   ,    ,    ,       ,       .   ,    2012            ,   2013  - .        276         ,     -  21 . .

               ,     .

----------


## 56

01.02.2014  69 "         4  2002 .  494              " 87442.pdf

----------


## deklarant_

11  2014 .
              26  2013  .
          23  2012  231       ,   ()   ,    ,     ( - ),      (  ).    8.2, 9.2, 13.5             ,    .   1  10.2    171-        ,         ()    ,     ,     :
	- ;
	,     (   ,    ,    ,    ,    ) (    );
	,   -  (  ,    ,       ,      ,    ,    )  (    ).
 ,         :
	 8     3     ;
	  8        .

----------


## 56

,        ,    ,   .
                .

  ,           ,     .  ,       ,     .

          ,             ,       .

           ,       .  ,       " " ,   .       ,             .

         ,      - .

"   ,                    ,     ,     ",        .

  ,              .   ,     ,   .

   ,        11 450    572,5  .               90,0       .    - ,   ,        .

----------


## 56

BrewDog    ,      -,   .    ,       .
          ,     ,       .

        .      ? -   BrewDog.

        .  ,        ,          ,       ,               Hello My Name Is Vladimir, -   .

  ,        ,        -   -,        .          . ,            , -    .

 BrewDog ,      ,        ,    :         .

,  Hello My Name Is Vladimir      .      -          ,     .           .

----------


## 56

()  1  2013 . N 192 . 
"                           ,   ,              ,                 ,    ,         (   )          25    "

: 12  2014 .  "" -   6303

----------


## 56

20  2014.           , ,  
            - " "
programma_2014.doc zayavka_2014.doc

----------


## osfo

http://www.gazeta.ru/business/news/2..._5942365.shtml


     Heineken   2013       2012   53%,  683 ,    .

        1,3%,  21,25 .   2013    92   ,     2,3%    2012 .

Heineken    1863 .        , -,  , , , , ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

:       .                 130   .    -  ,    3300      ,    .       1098      .
   5%  ,     20 000    .         1 500 000     250 000       1 700 000  
 ""

----------


## 56

,    ,      .       -    20-25     ,   ..
-        5  .    ,       3-4 , -                 .

  ,        ,        100 . .

        ,            , ,      ,         .

----------


## 56

11  2014          ( )      IX      -2014.
       , -   ,     , ,     ,     ,           .

      ,          2014 .     ,             ,                .

       26   ,       .     ,             , -  .

           ()        .

    ,         .            1  .

           .           ,     .          ,        ,         ,    .

 ,              ,      .   ,     .                          .

         ,          ,        .

                              ,   .             . ,          ,        ,                           , , , ,       .

     ,         -   . ,   2013                  ,         ,  ,    ,    ,  .   ,   ,        .

----------


## 56

17  2014              (, ,   ).
   REGNUM       ,     ,    23:00 (   17:00)  10:00       .

 ,    2012           :  23:00 (   17:00)  10:00,     : 25  -  , 1  -    , 27  -  , 1  -  .     , ,   .

            14.16 ( 3)             5  10 . ,    -  50  100 . .

----------


## 56

12.02.2014 -        
       "   ,     6"

----------


## 56

""    .        .
        6,8   ,        30%.  ,    92      .
           .
   "

----------


## 56

2013 .
    ,    ,                             2013 .
      2013 ,  ,    ,     .       ,  ,     ,   ,         ,           .

----------


## 56

2013 .
           .        ,           .                ,       ,     .    ,        ,         .
   ,     , .           . ,             ,  .
     ,     2013         -  2 %   .            7 %.  ,  ,       30 %,        ..
                   .   , ,          ,         .       ,         ,      ,   ,                ,     .             .     ,      ,          ,     .

----------


## 56

:    ,    
   The Lancet ,  25%      55      ,    , ,   7%.
Metro                    ,      .
    ?
  ,      ,    ,       .     ,   ,  ,   ,    .   ,           .       4-5  ,    ,    .
      ?
    ,     .  ,       ,      , ,     ,    300 ?  .        ,     .
   ?
  ,     .   65%  -  ,     15%  .         .     245   ,         .   .    .
,  
  ,    .

----------


## 56

Webnames.ru        ,    .VODKA  .BEER.

Webnames.ru  Top Level Domain Holdings (TLDH),        ,    . TLDH    100 .  17       ICANN.     - .BEER  .VODKA,       - .WORK, .LUXE  .FISHING.  

TLDH ,    .FISHING, .CASA, .BUDAPEST, .COOKING  .HORSE      (Pre-Delegation Testing, PDT).          ,    .

   : http://www.webnames.ru

----------


## 56

" "          -2014 ,               .            .
                 ,         ,       .

 ,                      ,         .   2013                 .

       9-             .        2014    :   ,              .

        , , .       : ,  ,      ,     .

----------


## 56

,    ,    

    ,       ,   ,      ,        ,       .
     2012            30  50  ,      500  .  ,  ,  2013   ,      ,   0,6%.   ,          .   ,     ,              .

"        ,  .      ",       , ,       "  ".

  ,        ,       .    ,            ,           ,          .

         .             .

----------


## 56

.                .  ,      ,        .
                 .            ,   .

  ,         6,8   .           ,            30 % (   2  ).  ,           92      .  ,        ,    .       .

 ,             2013 . ,   ,    2,7     -    2,5  ,   2012 .       :        2,8  ,      3  . ,        .

           .    ,        ,      .   ,           .         .

            ,     . ,   2013              0,7 %  50 %     .                80 %.                          .     ,  ,           .

            ,   ,     . ,    - X5 Retail Group  ,        ,      .     ,              .

     ,                  .   , ,  ,         ,   .  ,         ,          .     -                 ,   .   ,               .

----------


## 56

18       

       300    ,    18  ,      .

"                    .      300    : , , , ,  .     18  ",    .

     . ,      ,       .             .


 9            ,  -      .

   20  , ,   .        ,   .

  ,            .

    ,     .

    .1 . 327.1   (   ).      -       .
   77    

                         - .     REGNUM   -  .

      ,      .     ,    .

      ,     ,    77   ,     .     ,    .      10  .

       . 171.1   - , , ,         . 327.1   - ,     .                  .
    10    

     -   10            .     REGNUM  , 13 ,  -    .

                    ,          -.

         ,    ,   ,  ,     .      10       1  100  .        .

     ,    ,       ,   .        14.1 (    )  14.16 (    ,    )  .

----------


## Anton P.

> 18


,      -    .

 ..

----------


## 56

20                2014 .   M24.ru     .
C 2014        ,           .            ,      ..           20 .       ,  ,     ,   .      ,   M24.ru.

  ,                  .      ,     ,        .          ,       .       "" . "   ,         ,      ", -  .            .          .           .

      ,  .         ,       .  2014              3-5   .  ,        .

,   1  2013       ,   ,       .        ,       ,     ,         -  23.00  8.00.             ,       .  ,        ,  ,    " ".

      ,     . ,        30-50    , 100-200  -      300  500  -  .     23.00   5-10       50-100  -  .          10-15 ,    -  200-300  .

        ""   ,             . "               ", -  .           .    ,             ,  .

         " ",  . "           .      170   0,5 ,       199 ,      -  70-90 ", -  .

     . "            5-10 ,          ", -  .

 ,          .              . ",     ,   , ,           ", -  .

  Management Development Group Inc.     ,         .    ,    . "",  ,        .        .          ", -  .

,          :        .

----------


## 56

,      "       ,         ()  ",   "".
          .     -       ( )  ,    ,   .  ,   ,                .

",       ,   ,   ,    ,   (     - )  ,    ", -  ..

 ,           16  "       ,         ()  ".

----------


## 56

> ,      -    .
> 
>  ..


 ,      ,    .  2013         89%   2012 ,        104,3%.     11      13,8 .   ,  ,        1,1 . .   95,0%   2012 .           ,     .     ,          .          ,     ,         .

               ,      ,           ,     .             .

                          -  .    ,     ,       ,        .

----------


## 56

2014 .  75% -

----------


## 56

-  ,       ,  ,        .



  -  ,       ,  ,        .


               .  ,         60% .

      ,       .

   -,    ,          ,   .

----------


## 56

1          ,   
 1  2014           ,   .


     ,          ,      2,86 . ( 11,4 ). (   2,51 .)

         3,65   4,16  ( 16,6 .)   100%- .   , ,     49,49   56,42  ( 225,4 .)   100%- .

           1           ,     ,    segodnya.ua.

----------


## 56

IX          .
        25%, , ,      .    ,     ,   .   -     199 ,   1  - 220 .       .

          ,      : "         ,  ,     ,               ".

-  2009        50-60 , -   ,        . -   2020      400-450 . ,   ,     .    -   .   ,        .      (    )  .

     () ,    ,          ,   50%. " ,      ,        .            ", -      .

  ,         2013    150     ,   2014     .

   ,    .     -       2018 .   "  ",   ,    2016 .

             IV  2014 .           ""  .

  ,            : "     .     : , ,   ..  -      -      , ,   ..      ( ,   )      ,      .

         .          .     " "  ,       ,      .        30%.         ,    .       .

 ,  ,   :  - ,        ,     ,     .    -  ,      .        .    , , ,      -  100 .  ,      ,    .    ,       ,       .         -  1  8  (6     0,75).              .

----------


## 56

()       "   ",         .             ,      ,     .  "  "   2008     :  ,   ,    .
    " "         ,         .      :    ,    ,     " ";           ;               ,        (.  "-").                      .           " "   , ,   ,      ,      .

              2008  (.    "-").         ,     .        ,           ,  ,     ( 5  .)           ,       .  ,        ,         (    ).      " "     ,       (,  ,      ),                   ,   , " ",    . ,    ,  ,     ,    :                   .

 ,                ,   , , ,   " "    , ,  2008-2009    ,          .  5 Retail Group ( "", "", "")   ,       (- )   "" . "   ,           ,    ,   .     ,                 ".

,      "  ",        .      ,    ;     ,       ,  ,  ,                " " .

----------


## 56

.          -   .     15 .
   - 0,3.     -        ,      -   .  .    .        .  ,        ,  ,          .

       -  .    ,    .

-     ,   ,      , -     . - ,       ,  .          .    .   .

     .    .   -

----------


## 56

.  ,         .
 ,      ,         ,        ,                      .

  ,       ,     ,    2012 .               .

   , ,         50  .              ,    .

"    ,     . ,      ",   .

  ,   ,    ,        .                .

,   ,     ,                  .

----------


## 56

,   .    

              .  ,  -   ,   ,    40% ,     .     ,        ,     .     URA.Ru.
             ,  .  ,         , ,  ,    .     .   ,          .

     ,  ,        54    , 85      77   ,  ,   .    .       .  140  , 137  , 52    218 .     .

     :               .      ,   .      40%   . ,       ,   ,               ,     ,   - .
         .  20       9  .        ,       .            .        .      ,     .    ,         . - ,   , ,   ,     ,   .      ?      ,      .   ,        ,   ,   .

          ,    .             .       ,            .            .    . ,    ,   .     ,   ,    ,  ,  ,  ,    ,    .  ,           .
    ,   .                   .  ,           ,      .    ,      ,          .

           ,              ,      .   ,        .        .    ,   ,       .     104 ,      110 .     ,   , , ,         ,   URA.Ru  .
  ,          ,     ,   .   ,   ,  . ,       ,   .

,       - .        .      ,      ,    .   ,       , ,  ,     (, ,    ),   .

        ,     .           .        .           :  ,     ,    (  ,   ),       .    .          .    !         ͓                    ,      , , ,   .
   ,       :       ,       27  2007 .  612.       22-00             15   22 .      ,            ,   ,        .

  ,        ,                   .    ,  -   -   ,   .

----------


## 56

-  ,              ,           .
     ,       ,     ,   .     ,      ,  ,     ,   27,3%.  2013         7- .

   ,                21   9   .      ,   .

         ,     ,  ,  ,   ,  .         ,   ,   .

         .        ,       .

 , ,   ,         ,   -    (   ), -   ,   .

-          , -         .  ,           21.00  11.00,     -  22:00  14:00.

----------


## 56

.    REGNUM  -   18 , ,    ,     ,   430      .
     150     .       .        ,       .

        20  25      ,    -  40  50,     -  400  500    .

----------


## deklarant_

,              ,                :
http://www.maximonline.ru/v-kurse/_article/diy-liqueur/
    !  :  :    ;     (  );   0,7  96%- 
-   :   
http://www.wday.ru/dom-eda/soh/konya...sob-peregonki/

       ,   ,            ,   .   .  : 
-  5 , 
-  , 10 , 
- , 
- , 1 , 
-  , 
-  .

     (       50 )   .     .    ,      养.
,      ,          , , , , , , 
      (  )   -       
                ,      
 ""

----------


## deklarant_

11  2012 .  704   9  2012 .  815.     .
http://regulation.gov.ru/project/114...&stage_id=7541.
       :   3 , 5  11.
  ,         ,              .
,   11   1    21   "     ,     ()  ,     "     20  21 "    ".

----------


## 56

> 11  2012 .  704   9  2012 .  815.     .
> http://regulation.gov.ru/project/114...&stage_id=7541.
>        :   3 , 5  11.
>   ,         ,              .
> ,   11   1    21   "     ,     ()  ,     "     20  21 "    ".


 !     :Frown:

----------


## 56

.      .   ,  15,3  .     "-"         .               -   ,        .
  ""   ,          42-                    .

   . 3 . 30  . 4 . 159   (      ,      ,     ),     ,        ,     2012         (      ).   ,    2011          "-".      (   )   ,        .     .    ,       .

     ,   ,    ,    ,    "-".          .           "-",   15,3  .        .  ,      ,      .

           .    ,          ,    .           ,       .         .

20    "- "    Audi A6      .      "-"  .        ,   .            .

  ,      ,        ,        .

  ,                ,   .           ,        .

----------


## Anton P.

> :   3 , 5  11.
>   ,         ,              .
> ,   11   1    21   "     ,     ()  ,     "     20  21 "    ".


  ,  !
 ,    " "     ?
 ,  ,  ,   ?

       ?  ?

----------


## 56

> ,  !
>  ,    " "     ?
>  ,  ,  ,   ?
> 
>        ?  ?


       ? ""????
    ( ,    "" )     
        / /

----------


## deklarant_

.
     ,      ,       .

----------


## 56

> .
>      ,      ,       .


  :Redface:

----------


## deklarant_

,         ,  230,    ,
..  ,              -   .
     .

----------


## 56

> ,         ,  230,    ,
> ..  ,              -   .
>      .


"....  ..."       ""
 :Hmm:

----------


## 56

.         26 .
   "-"              ,    55-65%        .

 ,    ,    ,   ,      .   .,        ,      .     ,       .    ,        ,     .           .

        .    ,       ,     .        ,  "  ,  "-".  ,     .  ,       ,           .

     ,          3  .  ,      2013.  ,     " "  " ".

 " "          10,5  13%.            .              10  13,5%.

,      ""             .     (CIVS)           .

      .    ,  1  1909.  30  1938.       ,         .  , ,        ,    .

     " ".              40%. ""         3 .            "".          37,5%.     6  "    ".

----------


## 56

"".   -  -  - k     ,       "".     , -  ,     .
"   -        -    ,   - .      6 .     ,      .         "", -   -. 

 ""   1991               .             .      .        -  .

     -  - ,    2014          "" . "     ,    ", -   .

----------


## 56

()  1  2013 . N 192 . 
"                           ,   ,              ,                 ,    ,         (   )          25    " 


: 12  2014 .  "" -   6303 
  :23  2014 .

----------


## 56

()  1  2013 . N 193 . 
"                          ,    " 


: 12  2014 .  "" -   6303 
  :23  2014 .

----------


## 56

.    ,                .
             . ,   ,     ,         50 .   ,  ,  :    ,         .   -      ,     . ,      ,   ,  2013      503   1 488  ,      557  1 603 .     ,        ,    1  2014 ,             18,2  .

              ,        .               15  ,     40   .       ,    ,   ,      . ,     ,   .   ,    ,  , ,     .

   ,               ,       ,    ,  .            40 ,    .     .  ,   , ,        .

----------


## 56

.           ().        .        ,         ,   .  ,            .
  (100%    )        ().       13,39 . .     ,        1,92  1,6 . .,   1,1 . .   .         83,6 . ..           .

  ,       ,       .          ,      1,4 . .,       1,8 . ..     1,8       ,   ,    .      .        .          ,   ,   .      ,   ,     .

         ,   .   150  ,        .   ,   150  ,   , , ,  ,    - .     593,6  .  2012                 .        75,8%,     61,6%.         3,8    ,     80%.  2012       4,6  .,   700,95  .      2,7  .,   2,13  .,  2,6  .   2013     ,                2,3    .      200 .
          2012 .               2015      2030%.                .

   ,                    .      ,     .    ,     .       ,      .          ,       .      .

 ,        .       ,   .   2012        60 ,    100 .           12%. ,         ,         .

          ,         ,           .      .  ,    .  ,             -     ,   .           . ,    .  ,         ,     .   ,         .

----------


## deklarant_

,     -     ,  -  .          : "  ?   , ,        !" 
        .              .

----------


## 56

,       ,    .       ,        5 ,     - .
"        -     ,    ,      5     ",    .   -   "                 ,    ".
  .       ,         , , ,    .         .      , , ,                 30 .       -        400      ,    - 109 .   ,  ,    , ,    .

             .         ,           . "      5     ,  ,     .     ", -  .  ,  ,        , ,  ,        ,     .



21  23  2014        ,          ,    ,               .                  ,    .

----------


## 56

( ),                 .


,        ,        - .

 ,     .

             .     27 ,   moe-kursk.ru

----------


## 56

,        171-         .
    ,                  .
 ,             , ,  ( 300 .   );  ,        .
    :  1  2015  -   ,  1  2016  -   .
               .               .

----------


## 56

> ,        171-         .
>     ,                  .
>  ,             , ,  ( 300 .   );  ,        .
>     :  1  2015  -   ,  1  2016  -   .
>                .               .


http://regulation.gov.ru/project/121...&stage_id=7997

----------


## 56

5 .            ,         .
           5     :            . 

     :        ,    ,  30%  .                   ,          . 

       .        400    ,    109 .              . 

  30         .     ,     2,5  .       ,    ,              . 

      ,           .              ,   ,    ,   . 

        ,         .                      ,    . 

             .  2013       36 350   ,               . 

        ,  ,        . 

       2013   13%.       - ,       .     ,        ,   ӻ         .

----------


## 56

3  2014-             -      "  ".   , 21 ,   .
  22.00  6.00   1   1    16     ,  ,   - -   .   16  18       .         23.00 .         .

 ,       -   .           .       ,   ,    ,    .    ,     ,  15  .

         ,    -   .

    " ",   ,   .

  "":

1. ,   ,     ,      ,     ,    ,      .

    ()        -    ,         -   .

2. ,          ,    ,     .

 ,     "",     " ".

----------


## 56

" "  ,    .
 " "      ,          . ,          ,       .

   -      ,     .    -        .             .

      " " -   , 25,   , 91,  , 25   -,83 .

         :      " ".

----------


## 56

,            .
       5   .        3  5 . .
     ,             ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## 56

-       .
     "     ,     ".

,  ,        .        .     .

,  , ,             50 .     25 .  -  .

 ,   ,   .      7%   (      )       330 .     ,     ,     .

            10  .    ,       ,   .

----------


## 56

.          ,      .

                       .

  : http://fsrar.ru/news/view?id=771

----------


## 56

,        ,    - ,       .
              IX ,      -2014, -   - .

  ,             ,     .               .

   ,         ,   , ,         .

        .   ,       ,      , -   - .

"          ,   ",       .

 ,          "" ,       .

    ,             . ,   ,  ,          .  -       ,   2008 . ,  2013         9%.

               ,       -     ,    .

",                 ", −  .

----------


## 56

.

        ,     22:00   11:00 .         ,     ,        ,  -  .

   ,         22 . ,      ,       .        ,        -       .

   , ,       ,      ,     ,  ,   ,     ,     .           -     11  ( 22:00  9:00 ),   13 ( 22:00  11:00 ).       ,    .

          , -   .      ,  ., 5 ,       ,     24        26 .

  ,          :   .                13 .     ,         13     .    ,             .

        .

,      ,     .         , -  ., -     !   :       .

        2006.         23:00  8:00         ,      . ,       . , "" ., ,  "     1  670 . .".   ,      .

----------


## 56

.   ,          ,      λ.          70  .
    800          1,2           :  . 1. . 327.1   (,    ,        )   . 1 . 171.1   (, , ,       ).

         .      λ    .         ,     .

         ()      21 .    - ,         800   ,        ().   -   ,       .

         ,     ,      .    ,       ,      ,         . ,   -   ,    1,2  .  ,           ,         .   ,  ,   ,     .

  - , ,    ,     20122013       λ.    ,    - .

              .   ,         70  .

   ړ  - ,     .     ړ, ,  ,              .

           .

----------


## 56

-       .      "     ,     ".
 - "   ,       , ". , ,         .   .

                ,      ,  .       ,     ,       . .  ,      ,   :        ,   4      18 13,5      .

,  ,        .        .     . ,  , ,             50 .     25 .  -  .  ,   ,   .      7%   (      )       330 .     ,          .             10  .    ,       ,   .       (  ),     .        ,          .

        . ,      ,          .          .               .

          ,    ,      ,         .          -   .     .

        "  () ".                       .        .                ,    .      ,     10,      -     .   , ,        -        -         .

 ,   ,            ,       ,              .                .           .             ,          .        ?

  ""  : -     .

         : -            -                     .     .

-              , -          . -        ,     ,  .    ,                    .

-     ,                , -  ""       ,   . -       .         10      .        ?    ,     ,      .

----------


## 56

-
                   ,    ,     .                 .
    ,        .   ,     .    , -  .

   ,     ,     .  1  ,      ,    .     ,      , -  .

       .

       (),     , :     ,     .     ,    18 ,       , -     .

              , -  .

      ,      ,   ,          .   ,       1     .     ,        .

----------


## 56

.    ,   ,       67%,           300  .  .      :        ,         5    .

    ʻ     20         ,     .    :   ,    ,     .    ,    ,   .        ,     ,    .

  ,  ,   400       ,     .        600700 . .,    .         30 .  0,5 .   ,       5060 .         7080 .       (    .   daily).          120 .  ,       .        .      .

  ,          138 .          .     -      ,   , ,    .    ,       ,            ,   .   ,      ,   ,   2030%.      ,   .

    daily,           .                         (    daily),                .

    ,             5  .           3 .  5 . .   ,    .    ,            .

   ,                   .              , ,     ,       ,    ,   .     ,          .

  ,     ,         ,        ,    .        0,5   2013   80 . ( 2014   100 .),     21,8 .

          2013         300  .,      .

----------


## 56

,              .       .

      ,              /, , /.           ,        /, /.    ,  ,       .

    "     (   ,    )                  (,    )".

----------


## 56

,                    .      ,     ,       .

            , ,    ,        ,       ,    ,   .

         ,     .  ,      , ,                   ,       ,       .

               .             ,           .

                         .

                   .    ,               , -     , ,    .

----------


## 56

28          ""

           ()  28        ""   ""    .      -  .

  ,   " "          "" (  , 2014)    .

" "             ,      .  ,         ,          .  ,       ,       "12+".

             . -    ,         5% ,   . "  ,     ,       ,       ,           ", -  .

----------


## 56

2014- 
            ޻    01.02.2014   26.02.2014 





     ޻

 2   2014 .



     .net   258        .  :

-   .net - 116 ;

-      - 25;

-    - 72;

-   - 5.

  258  188    70  .

 188    284 , 70       ,        :  ,  ,       171.

188          22.11.1995  171-:

- .2 .12     - 32 ,  17 %    ;

- .5 .11    - 4 ,  2 %;

- .5 .16    - 60,  32%;

- .2 .16   - 28,  14%;

- .1 .26   -99,  52%;

        :

-  -44;

- - - 31;

- - 22;

- .  -20;

-  -16;

       10,    .

----------


## 56

2013-2018 .

26  2014 .

  2013         .

          2013-2018 .        ,    ,       2013       295,7 . .    297,4 . .  ,        .

     ,           ,    ,     ,        .

         2013-2018 .    22  2013 .       .

----------


## 56

400 . .  
     25        ,     ,         ;        50-100   400  ,    1,5-2  50 .
                   .      ,       .    :     1,5-2    50 ,      400  ,             ϸ .

  ,              ,       .

         2  50  ,     40  400  .   , ,             ,   .

----------


## 56

.    
     ,         .  ,  ,           ,  .         11  19 .          .          .
           腻    .            .       ,   .      . ,        13    .          ,             .       1  2014 .



    .       -      ,          ,   ,    ,   .               .  ,            .

          11  19 .    ,   ,   ,   11  23 
     ,       ,        .          ,       .        ,   200300.

       .            ,        ,     .



,     ,        .           11  19 .    ,   ,   ,   11  23 .       ,  ,   .                ,     .

,     ,      ,      200  .       20  ,         300 .    .           70 000 .         500  .           ,     .        75  .

   ,          ,    .          400  ,    .

 ,   , ,          ,       25      50    .     2014   25             .         5  20      .     ,          ,   ,        .

        ,       25      50    .


       ,      -  .    ,                   .    һ,        22  1995   171. ,          ,   . ,  ,          .                  .

   ,    ,  ,    ,      (, ,     ),            .             ,          .  ,                 50 . .

       ,     ,    ,    , ,        .          ,         .

----------


## 56

.   ,          ,      λ.          70  .
    800          1,2           :  . 1. . 327.1   (,    ,        )   . 1 . 171.1   (, , ,       ).

           .      λ    .         ,     .

           ()      21 .    - ,         800   ,        ().   -   ,       .

           ,     ,      .    ,       ,      ,         . ,   -   ,    1,2  .  ,           ,         .   ,  ,   ,     .

    - , ,    ,     20122013       λ.    ,    - .

                .   ,         70  .

     ړ  - ,     .     ړ, ,  ,              .

             .

----------


## deklarant_

,     .      (270  )   ,     .  !   1584 ,  1775   .         II   II, ..       .      .   .      ,           .    , 11   ,       ,     450  438 ,    21 000  34 000   ,    ,         .              ....

----------


## deklarant_

,    25 ,   , , ,       .      ,        ,    ,  ,       .   ,           100 ,         60  .            ,  ,         ,       .      50 ,      30     .

     ,    ,       10          ....

----------


## deklarant_

1262  30  2013 "         ,        ".

         .          50       .   ,      ,    -  20 .    .         .  -  .   ( 20 )   ,     .   (50 ) -    .
-          . ,    ""       15 .  ""     10 .  ""  "-"     15 .
-     ,   ,  40%        , -    ,       . -   ,   ,     -    .
        ""  -  . , ,  ""      .       -     .  ,   ,   ,   ,    .
  ,   ,       .    .   -  ""      ,   . ,           .

----------


## 56

-                      ,    .      ,        2000  2004  ( 2006-2012- ,        ). 
5  2014                ,    .             ,    ,   .       .. ,           ,     ,       .                  . 

   ..    " "  ,              ,             ,     . 

     ,       .         ,     .             ,       . 

    ,                      .

----------


## 56

"  0,5 "
 ()  1            "  0,5 ",     " 0,375 "  " 0,5 ".
     25  2013 ,    "  0,5 "         " 0,375 "  " 0,5 "    ,       0,375   0,5  .

 ,         -  0,375 ,   0,5 .  1    ,        "  0,5 ".       1  2014 .

         1 ,      "" -  1 ,        -  1 .

   ,     "  0,5 ",  .

----------


## 56

1,5        
        2013 ,     ,   44%  30%  2012 ,     " ".
"        127     -    25%.   ,   ,    100    ", -  .

   ""       ,     .     ,     ,  , " "          ().

 20     ,   15-17     .   "",     5  .  ,    ,       .          25%    . 

     ,         ,    ,            -       2015      100  .

   -      ,    ,        5-6  ,   .    ,      6  2013               300  .

----------


## 56

,   ,             ,         . -            .   ړ ,        .
    ,          ,       ,  ړ .      -  ,      25%   .      .       .        ,       .  ,     .      .     -   ,      ,    ,   ,      . ,   ,   ,        .

    ,           .     ,  . ,           ,  16       .  ,   ,     40%   .         .

            2014 .   ,     1500  ,  1000   ,  50  , 16   ,     ,       62     .   ,  ,      20    ,     50 .         ,  ړ  - .

       .        .          ,       5 Retail Group (, ).       5    .           ,          .       .        ,      .   ,      ,   ړ   ѻ (   )  .

       ,             .     . ,     ,     - ,      ,   .             ,   ,     ,        .       ,       ,   .  ,      ,         .     ,    .

----------


## 56

03.03.2014,  23:48:39               1,5 .        "       ,         ()  ".         ,      .

,            1  2017.,          6% -  1  2015.    1  2017.            .     ,                    -     .

      ,               ,  ,           1,5 .        ,        ,  .

----------


## 56

,   1  2014         ,   .

            ,    ,   100 .       .  ,       ,   -,    ,      .
      ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,   ()    (" ").

      ,       ,    ,   .              .  ,  "    ,       ,    ,   ",  .  ,      "   ,        ".

" ,         , ,          20%  .        -   15 ,   :     , , ", -    .   ,   , "   ,    " ",    ".

       ,    , "        ".

  2013            ,   1  2014        .          ,         300 .   .   -,   28   ,        .

----------


## deklarant_

,   ()   ,    ,    ,          23  2012 .  231 http://regulation.gov.ru/project/124...&stage_id=8246

  "    : -261,-262,-263

----------


## 56

-  
         ,    ()   ,    ,  06.03.2014    2.21.449.0. 
  -        .

----------


## 56

"  - "    ,    2013 .  . 
,     "         ,        "  1262  30  2013 .,          50   ,   . .

            "  ".  ""      15   .  ""     10 .  ""  "-"     15 .

   ,       3  2014 . (   Retailer.RU),     " -    "  "        ".         "-"  ,     ""  ,     "" ( "")  ,      .

 ,  ,   ,       ,    ", ,    ",        1425   27  2012 .

,    ,      ,      ,       ,      . "  ,         ,   50    ,         (!)     .          500 ",   .

     ,  ",    ,        ",          ,

----------


## osfo

:      

http://rbcdaily.ru/market/562949990805162

----------


## 56

,     ,       .
           , , ,  ,   -   ,   ,       .
 ,      ,         .

----------


## 56

"         ,   ()   ,    ,    ,          23  2012 .  231"     regulation.gov.ru.

     03.03.2014 .  17.03.2014 .


http://regulation.gov.ru/project/12453.html

----------


## 56

6  7  2014 .      .  ( ).

              .        ,      ,       2012 .

      ,     ,         .

   7000  ,     ()   ,     ,     .  ,      ,      .

                              .   .

              .

----------


## 56

199 .

 11  2014    0,5        199 .                   ().

        .  11  2014         0,5    322  (  280 ).        293  (  250 ).

   ,  1  2014           10,5    220 .

-         .

"         28.01.2014          28 .      1 ,        .    ,       ,       .       ,         200 ,    ",   ..

 ,      ( ) ,          .

"       .     ,      .     ,   .           .          ", -  ..

   " " ( )   ,     ,        .

"         ,     .         .      ,     .      .  ,         ",   ..

----------


## 56

,    ,          ,   Daily.


               .

      ,  ,    ,       ,      .

       ,         .

  ,         ,          .

  ,   .              ,    .       ,    ,   .

----------


## 56

11      

16.03.2014,  08:27:32  .    11      .         ().

       .3 . 238    (   ,     ,    ,        ). "              .          .        11 .   ,        ", -    .

 -     ,   .        .         ,        .

----------


## 56

껻
         ,      ,    .


   11-        ,        17 .

,      ,         .

       ,    800 .      1,2   .

          . 1 . 327.1   (,    ,        )  . 1 . 171.1   (, , ,       ),  vninform.ru.

----------


## deklarant_

20 .
  (   )            . 238.1  ,            ,        . 
    ,    ,  ,      80  120 ,      100 . .   ,   ,      4  8      1       5 .  ,    ,      15  20    1        5 .

----------


## deklarant_

http://pravo.gov.ru:8080/page.aspx?92979
     27.03.2014  236 "          ,     " 
 : 31.03.2014.
      .
                   ,  ,     .".

----------

.
 .     1 . 2014.? ..      31/03/2014.?

----------

> .
>  .     1 . 2014.? ..      31/03/2014.?


 ,       ,          .
   ,     !

----------

> ,       ,          .
>    ,     !


 ,          ,         1 .

----------


## deklarant_

815  09.08.2012 .  (*   27.03.2014*),     3,5,11   ,     08.04.2014.
http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_161076/

----------


## deklarant_

http://www.fsrar.ru/legalacts/base/o...ate_deklaracij
    08.04.2014.

----------


## deklarant_

. 
09.04.2014 -     .
     .               - (495)662-50-52 . 1060, 1202.

----------


## deklarant_

4.30.06,    .11         .

----------


## Anton P.

> 


!  ! !      !    ,     .
              "" .
           .

----------


## deklarant_

, ..   6        11         6    (  ).
      .11 , ..                        20-     .

----------


## deklarant_

:



> I  2014      ,    .  .


  :



> ,   ,    .
>         ,   .      .

----------


## deklarant_

4.30.07

----------


## deklarant_

​     
http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=810

----------


## Jul`etta

,  .   .  .        ,   ;  -        .   - .    ,             ,       ,     ?     ,            ,    ?     ,      ?       ?     . ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  .   .  .        ,   ;  -        .   - .    ,             ,       ,     ?     ,            ,    ?     ,      ?       ?     . ,    .


     :
-  ( )     ;
-  ( )    ,   ,        , ,        ;
-     ,          ,           .

----------


## deklarant_

16.04.2014
http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=814
.......      21  2014  (20    )  ,   ,    236,     ,     08.04.2014  92;
     08.04.2014      ,    236,    ,        08.04.2014  92,       21  2014 .
   1  2014                ,     01  2014 .

----------


## deklarant_

14.05.2014       11  12 ,       
                   ,    .                 .       .

----------


## = zakon =

> 14.05.2014       11  12 ,                           ,    .                 .       .


     ,

   .

  :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=524975

----------

. 11     1  2014           21  2014 ?

----------


## = zakon =

> . 11     1  2014           21  2014 ?


    ,  21  (     )    1-

----------


## deklarant_

2.06.2014 .     
http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=839

----------

> 2.06.2014 .     
> http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=839


       ...
   ...

----------


## = zakon =

4  1

----------

> 4  1


,   ,    (   ,  )

----------


## = zakon =

> ,   ,    (   ,  )


         ,
    ?

----------


## deklarant_

http://www.rg.ru/2014/06/04/alko-dok.html
       ()  6  2014 . N 129 . 
"         ,   ()   ,    ,    ,          23  2012 . N 231" 
       260  :
-261
-262
-263

----------

> ,
>     ?


      " " ,       ....  ,   ,   ...  :yes:

----------

.     :            .  .      ..               ,      .  ???

----------


## = zakon =

> ,      .  ???


     1- ,   .
     4- ,  
  ,       ,  
 :Wink:

----------

?   4  2013   "-"  0,     "-"  36,5.  1 .2014     ,   ,      ,    .    36,5,    0.    ?

----------


## = zakon =

> ?   4  2013   "-"  0,     "-"  36,5.  1 .2014     ,   ,      ,    .    36,5,    0.    ?


    ,    
    ,      .

----------


## = zakon =

...
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...=31283#p197354

----------


## Frear

> http://www.rg.ru/2014/06/04/alko-dok.html
>        ()  6  2014 . N 129 . 
> "         ,   ()   ,    ,    ,          23  2012 . N 231" 
>        260  :
> -261
> -262
> -263



, !
,      ?   ?     1  -   / /?

----------

> , !
> ,      ?   ?     1  -   / /?


 !        :

     .    : 8(499)250-03-73
  -  1- 2014           260    ,
     ,        .
 ,   .
         .

----------

> , !
> ,      ?


  ,        15.06.2014.

----------


## deklarant_

172  11  2014 . "             ,   ()   ,    ,    ,          5  2013 .  198" 
   -   4.30.10.

----------

260  261, 262, 263...      ...

----------


## Anton P.

> 260  261, 262, 263


  . ""   .
 ""   .

----------


## = zakon =

> . ""   .
>  ""   .


,       , ,   230  229

----------

,     ,    ,    ,     ! http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=31365

----------

.       ,  ,     !  11.12.2013    3 .2013.  .    .   ?

----------

,    2013.,     .

----------


## ----

?   .                  ?

----------


## = zakon =

> .                  ?


        ?

----------


## ----

, ?

----------


## = zakon =

> , ?


, ,     :Smilie:

----------


## ----



----------

> , ?


,    ,     ,    . 
        ! -     ,        (     ),

----------

,   : http://fsrar.ru/news/view?id=869

----------

:
http://www.fsrar.ru/sov-i-koord-orga...lenija_riskami

----------


## 56

" ",  24    (    ),      , -        ,   "".      .
  ,   , -      ,     ,  ,  "     ",      .    ,            .

----------


## 56

,     2015     ,    ,    .      ,   c    4        -    0,5 .
             50 .            , ,    .

 ,   ,                        .

,  1   30  2015   -    1,5        c      6    .   1   31  2015       c      5   -    1 .  1  2016  -    4 .

  c    4         -    0,5 .

       "  "  ,  ,  ,  .

-  -             , -        ,      . -   ,       ,    .

 ,        ,   "",        , , ,   .

----------


## 56

08.10.2014. - 11.10.2014. II  - -       , , , 
             ,          ,     .

           , ,      .

      ,  ,  .         ,  ,   .

              .      .

      . konferenciya-degustaciya_nsppin.pdf

----------


## 56

-           .       -,     ()    . 
          -   .     -           ,                 .

  ,      -,      .  ,       ,   100%   ,  , -,  , -, ,          ,          .

      ,        ,    .   5     27  2007 .  612 (      4  2012   1007),       ,   ,        Ի.

,   (    ,   ..),    -.

          , ,   ,   ,      ,    .  ,        ,     -   ,        . -,          -   ,        .

          ,  ,   -    ,   -        .   ,       -    ,            .

               .

     ,       ,       ,        ,        .      ,     ,               . ,       .              ,              .          ,   ,     .      -,          .

  ,              .

  ,      .         .          .

      ,          - .     ,   .

     ,                 .        .       ,         ,   ,   .

----------


## 56

,               , ,  ,     .          .

     ,              . ,       (  2012    ,      ),        .         ,   ,   2019 ,     ,     , ,       ( .   . 9).

         .    :             .           .   ?      ?     .  ,     ,                 , ,   ,        .

               ,      (238 ).   , , ,      ,           2009 .     ,                   (      ,   ).     ?    .          ,        .      ,        ,    ,      2008 .

      ,          ,     2018        (  FIFA   Bud).  -      ,     .      :        .     , .    :  !      ?         .

        .  ,          (             ).    ,     (,  1, , , ,    .)            .     (     ,        ,    )   .

              100 . .  ,     2013  3,753  .,   705,6  .,   983,5  .

      :      ,    ,  ,        .      ,  .

    ,            .     232 ,    229,    234.  , , 198, 207  204 .

               ,     .                      ,        ,    ,   .   ,      ,   .           ,     .



         .         ,       ,       (        )  35%.     .     2008 ,          Russ Outdoor,       .  35%        .

        ,     (          )   (     )   35%    ,      .         2009        ( Vi).     Vi          35%,           Vi.



  31  2018     ,      .        2018         FIFA   Bud.        :  ,        ,      .        ,       1,6  .  .



   ,         ()     .    ,            (,  , , ,   .).     ,     ,  2013   4  .  ,       152,2  .

----------


## 56

http://forum.zakonia.ru/showthread.php?t=245456

----------


## 56

.    ,   -,       22% (   , ),   ,  ( )  .          ,        (   ). 1                 .        .

----------


## 56

.


        ,                  ,        , , ,       .

 ,  -             70  .

     ,   progorodsamara.ru.

----------


## 56

.          2017 .            500 .    .   2017 .    523 .   ,      2015-2017 . (  ).
,   2015 .         600 .,  2016 .   700 .,  2017 .    .            2015-2017 .,   ,     :        500 .,  2016 .    600 .,   2017 .   660 .
               .
         :      , -         ,   -     ,   .     ,   ,    .
     ,       ,    ( Beluga,   .)  .        25% ( 400  500 .   ), ,    ,  1  2014 .    27,5  .    ,  17% ,   .     ( 5%    2013 .   6,07  .)    ( 6,3%  7,8  .).          ,   .  ,          250-300 .         , ,   ,  ..             ,  -   .
   .       :    (  ),   2015 .   16,2  . (. ).   ,     ,   .
  2014 .       15-20%    2013 .,        :         .  -      :         35%   .

----------


## 56

,  -.       ,  , , , ,           .
      ,     .        2  300 . .
        ""  ""    ,     .           "   ".      ,                  20  .

----------

.  ,    ,   .

     ,                  .

 ,      (, -  )                   .           1  20 .


 "": http://www.garant.ru/news/547665/#ixzz36UnyyqH2

----------


## deklarant_

> http://forum.zakonia.ru/showthread.php?t=245456


       :
 14.19   -      ,    
     ,          -               ;    -        .

       :
http://fsrar.ru/legalacts/base/order...o_zapolnenija_

----------


## Anton P.

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


  :
        2018 .         2 .         , ..         .

----------


## Anton P.

!
     ,  .    ,       .

  ""        ""   .

  ,   -   =>             .    ,     ,     ,        (  ).       .

 ,      ?   ? 

  ?    -   ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## 56

. 


      .             09.08.2012  815 "     ,   ()   ,    ,    ".
     ,   ()   ,    ,         23.08.2012  231 (  ).  ,        5,6,7,9,11,12     ,    .
           5,6,7,9,11,12    ""  "" /, , ,           ,     .
 ,   ()     ,      ,      .
     6     21.03.2014  6- "               -       " ( -      6-)  01.01.2015   ,              , ,      .
  10       6-    ,   ,                          ,       -            .
 ,        ,                          ,  ,              ()   ,    ,                          .
,   ,                         ,              22.11.1995  171- "       ,         ()  " (     171-),       ,    171-.
  ,                                ,       ,          ,    ,     "" -     "" (: 0038571575);  "" -    ("000000000").

 .

----------


## Anton P.

, .      ?
     ? ,      2018 ?

----------


## 56

,            .      2019 .             .
     ,    ,            ,      .       -     .

        2012 .          ,        100-   .

  2012               ,    -,        ,           .

----------

o_nek_voprosax_prim_arbitr_sud_fz_o_regulir_oborota_etil_spirta.pdf

----------


## deklarant_



----------

3)        3,5,11,12   
   :
     -    "0" -     
       /;
    -    (  ) -     
       /.

        "" ??   - "" -   .

----------


## BIS1502

2      1 ,      1      30.06.2014

----------


## deklarant_

> 2      1 ,      1      30.06.2014


1.      (   ),  .  .
2.      .

----------


## deklarant_

,      .      59,     ,   2015 . 
     ,          (   )    ,
      ,       ,    .

----------

http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=32620 -   ,    Android.
  -    ,

----------

!          ...
  14 -      (),    11. ..    -    0,5 ,  100  -     13 - 0,5 ,    14 - 0,1 ? ..      ,         ,      14 - 1 .
      ?
   !

----------


## Anton P.

> ..      ,


  ,   .
 ""  -    .




> ?


.

----------

!

----------


## .

, 
 ,   2 :

1.     1    11.   .   , ..  .  ?
2.   .   ,    ,    ?

----------

> 1.     1    11


   1  - .    ?     21  2014.,   .




> ,    ?


, !

----------


## .

,   , , , , 21  .  .
,    ,  ,

----------

> ,


 !  :Big Grin:   :yes: 
20   ,      21 .

----------


## .

.    ?  .     30 ,   -  ,   . 

   ? :Wow:

----------

> .    ?  .     30 ,   -  ,   . 
> 
>    ?


   ?   30   ,  3 ,   . 
,  1 , ,   1,5 -   ..

----------


## .

/ ,   ,        ,    . 
   ?
     ?
            ?

----------


## 56

> / ,   ,        ,    . 
>    ?
>      ?
>             ?


!   ?
      ?  ,     14  2014 .
?     .        ?
           ( , ,  ) -   373-  12.10.11. (             .      .      ).      (  ,  ,   "").        .     ,         .
       .
,     -  )))

----------


## 56

10  15  ;    -  150  200  .

----------


## 56

,        .
     10 ,        .       -      2014 .

                   2014 ,                          2014    ,   .

----------


## 56

,       ,    REGNUM 17 . ,       ( ),              ,     ,   ,       . 

         ( ),  ,        .        ,      .

----------


## 56

,

----------


## Anton P.

> 


   ,  ?

----------


## 56

> ,  ?


   ,        .
     ,

----------


## 56

> ,        .
>      ,


  ,      .....

----------


## 56

.                .      ,           .                .
       :     ,         ,    .       ,             , ,      .

,          ,     .     ,      ,  , -   , -              .  ,    , , ,      ,    , , ,   ,     .

----------


## 56

" "  ,       .   -    ,            .

----------


## 56

,  2007       .     .

         , 15 ,    -    ()    .

-             .     ,        .

         27  2007  N612       .         .        ,    , ,     ,     ,       .        ,       .

  ,            .         ,       , -  .

           ,   2011         .

----------


## 56

.       
   ,              ,       ,        .

",   ,          ,         : 50%      , 50%   ,    ",   ,      .

       ,  . "                   ",   .

----------


## 56

(11 ) http://fsrar.su/index.php/servis-pro...oj-deklaratsii

----------


## .

> ( , ,  ) -   373-  12.10.11. (             .      .      ).      (  ,  ,   "").        .


,     .
 01.07      .

  .
  ,  , ,     ?   ? -

----------


## Anton P.

> -


,     ,      ,     -   , ..   .
   -    ,  **      .
,      -      .

----------

> ,  , ,     ?   ? -


   ?        .   ,

----------


## .

,  ,  , .
  ,        -   ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ** ?


       :
                  ,         (   )         ,                     .
         , ..       .

----------


## .

> :


,   . . ,    :Frown:

----------

.   .    .   -500  520.        : 
1.   
2.     . (         ( ) )
3. !   (  )  ,     (   ,    ).        .   (,     ), , , . -  .
 -     .  .      -   ,    .        .  -   ,        ,        - .

----------


## deklarant_

> 3. !   (  )  ,     (   ,    ).        ..


 



>

----------

> 


   ,    " "?  ?    ?  ?         (   )    . ! ... ...  ... ...   !

----------


## deklarant_

> ?  ?


4.       
_..  _

----------


## Anton P.

> 4.       
> ..


    ,     ,    ""   ,    ,   ,   ..

----------

> ..


    !?

----------


## deklarant_

> !?


           .
        ,    ,     .

----------

> .
>         ,    ,     .


+100500

----------


## .

.    .   ,       ,          ,    .

----------

> ,    .


   ....   ,  .       14.12.2014

----------


## deklarant_

14.12.2014     (    , , , )     ,  ,     ,      .
        :             , ,   ,   ,  ..

----------

> :             , ,   ,   ,  ..


  .

----------


## deklarant_

> .


     :
. .4

----------

,    (  , )     .   -    ,   .        ,   /,       .

----------

!        ,           ?

----------

> !        ,           ?


,

----------

> ,


,   .3 . 14.16 .

----------

> ,   .3 . 14.16 .


   ,    - ,

----------


## deklarant_

,     .
       ,                   ,      .
       : "           ". 
       ,      ,      .

        ,     ,           .

----------

,       ,    -

----------

> -      2014 .


 -     ???   ?

----------

-   .         ?   ? 
    .   3 ,          ,       .   ,     ,          .      ,  .       ,  . -     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -   .         ?   ? 
>     .   3 ,          ,       .   ,     ,          .      ,  .       ,  . -     ?


.       (   )     ,   , , ,         .

     .      3                   ,    ,          26  2010 .  59,      ( ),        ,  : 1)  ,       ,    ; 2)       ; 3)  ,       .
,          .

----------

> ,          .


    ,         ,  -   - ,  .   -    .       ,          .   :Smilie:

----------

> -   -


  "",    - ,   .    ,    ,  - ...  ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ,  - ...


     ,    -  , ..     - )))        ))           "-",  ,  .        ,  : "  ,   ,   ?!   ".    ... ,   .

----------

> ,   .


**   !

----------

, -     ? 
   ,          5%      ?       ,    -  ?       (..    ,  " ",        ).

----------


## deklarant_

1  2015 .
    0,5  40%   185 ,   220 .  .
http://www.fsrar.ru/legalacts/base/o...t_25122014_409

----------

> 1  2015 .
>     0,5  40%   185 ,   220 .  .
> http://www.fsrar.ru/legalacts/base/o...t_25122014_409


,       ...

----------

08:00  23:00  06.01.2015. 
http://www.mosoblduma.ru/Zakoni/Zako...sti/item/8924/
    2014. (N 532-) -      08.00  23.00

----------

!          ?     -         ?    :
. 5 . INTERFAX.RU -            -  1  2016 .

 ,      ,      .     .

"       ,     ,  1  2015   1  2016 ", -   .      ,      .

----------


## deklarant_

> !          ?     -         ?    :
> . 5 . INTERFAX.RU -            -  1  2016 .
> 
>  ,      ,      .     .
> 
> "       ,     ,  1  2015   1  2016 ", -   .      ,      .


      ().         01.01.2015 .
    ().
    27.07.2012 N 775 (.  18.03.2014) "      "
.4,  )   ,   ,     ,       21  2005 . N 786,   1  2015 .

http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...80%D0%BA%D0%B8    (2.4 )    09  2014, 10:09

----------


## deklarant_

> http://www.alko177.ru/products/viski   !!          150  185 .  .      ,  ,          !!! ,        .

----------


## Lavandanna

Bosca Anniversary    ?   ?  http://rospotrebnadzor.ru/about/info...LEMENT_ID=2711

----------


## deklarant_

> Bosca Anniversary    ?   ?  http://rospotrebnadzor.ru/about/info...LEMENT_ID=2711


    ,         .
       -    .

----------

28  2015  63.             28%   ,       (),        .       ,     ,      .

----------

> 


     ,   ? :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

,        .    /     .     ,    .            21      (      2 ).      ,   " "   . ..    ,      4 2014         6  7   11  12.

----------


## Anton P.

> ,


..    ?
1) / -  
2) / - 
3)  .

      ?

----------

> ..    ?
> 1) / -  
> 2) / - 
> 3)  .
> 
>       ?


 ,    .  ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ..    ?
> 1) / -  
> 2) / - 
> 3)  .
>       ?


     ,   .
    2 ,  -               ,

----------

> 


      .         ,     .  ,  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> .         ,     .  ,  ,


 ?
      ,

----------

> ,


  ,     ?

----------

> ?
>       ,


, .        .   . ,     :Smilie: 




> ,     ?


     .         . 
 2012 . ... :Frown:

----------

> 


    ...

----------

> 


  :Smilie:  



> ,

----------

> 





> ,    .


            .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        .    /     .     ,    .            21      (      2 ).      ,   " "   . ..    ,      4 2014         6  7   11  12.


            " "    .
  ,      : "   ",    : "     ."
  ,  : "    987654321    500    / 1234567890/123456789    : 5.450000    :5.00000  .  : 0.45000"

----------

.   .   :Frown:

----------


## Alsu_

> " "    .
>   ,      : "   ",    : "     ."
>   ,  : "    987654321    500    / 1234567890/123456789    : 5.450000    :5.00000  .  : 0.45000"


 
,          ?
,         :Wow:

----------

> ,          ?


  :yes:

----------


## Alsu_

> 


   ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


  , ,  . 
    .  , ,     .        ,       . :Frown:

----------


## Alsu_

> , ,  . 
>     .  , ,     .        ,       .


   ,      42014.

----------

> .


     ?

----------

> , ,  .


     ,

----------

> ?


,

----------

> ,


     ,       4 .      :       ,    !!!     .

----------

> ,       4 .


   ,    -  :Wink:     ,   -  .     , ,  .

----------

. ,,  , .     .    : ,              "      " (    9 ,   0 ).        ,    .       . ,       , . ,      ,   .  .:  ?

----------

> ,       ,


      ? ,   ?

----------

> ? ,   ?


   ,   .    ,   .      .     ,          .

----------

> :  ?


,     ,   .      .     ,          .

----------

,   , ,   .   ,     ,  ,  -2, 3      16(11)  15(12 ).  ,      ,       .   , .    .

----------


## = zakon =

> .   , .    .


   ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------

"  ,      ,       "

----------


## deklarant_

> "  ,      ,       "


   ,        " "

----------

> ,      ?


 :Wow:  





> " "


  ?

----------

,      ,      ?   , ,,  ,     .

----------

2,    ( )    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?





> .   23  2012  231.
> 13.          (     )    (  11)
>   17   -  ,  ;
>   16   -    ,   :
> )       ,
>    ,     .
> 
>    ,   ,
>      ,   
> ;


    .11  1.  16" "    17 " ". 
 .12   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,      ?   , ,,  ,     .


 , ,   ..  " "

----------


## Flyxi

,           ,        .       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,           ,        .       ?


 http://www.rbcdaily.ru/market/562949986141132
http://www.restoclub.ru/blogs/2/76478/

----------


## Flyxi

> http://www.rbcdaily.ru/market/562949986141132
> http://www.restoclub.ru/blogs/2/76478/


  .     ?

----------


## Flyxi

,       ,  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .     ?


    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,  ?


   (.)   .

----------


## Flyxi

,      (     )   ,       ,  ,     ,          ,           25  ,   - ,      .
    ,       ,       ,  ,           ,   - ,      .
,      ,         ,           .

     22  1995 . N 171- . 
"       ,         ()  "

----------


## deklarant_

,

----------


## Lavandanna

12     .        .      31 ?     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 12     .        .      31 ?     ?


  ,     .12  ,     .
    4. 2014   31.03.2015 ,    ,           ,           ,      .

----------


## Lavandanna

,    4 .

----------


## deklarant_

1 .2015
1)    .     8- .   .
2)          .
  +  ,     .
4) 5  -       / (        10 ). 
5) 6  -       / (        10 ). 
        . 
6) 7  -       / (        10 ).
        . 
7) 11  -       / (        10 ). 
       . 
8) 12  -       /   .
       .

----------


## Anton P.

> 7) 11  -       /


     ?    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?    ?





> 10 ,         ,         . ..     -  ,      ,


 



> .   :  / ( "") * (1234567890)     *


      ,    10 ,        ,  - ,         ,        ,       .

----------


## Flyxi

,       .      ,        (  )?    ,    -  ,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       .      ,        (  )?    ,    -  ,      ?


         (, ,),              , "",        (,,),        .

----------


## Flyxi

,    ,   .           ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,   .           ?


    .   1 . 2015   1  20 .
      3             ,      5           -,   ,      .
    5-12      ,     ,    ,    , ,     ,  , ,   ,        3, 4, 6, 7  10.
  7-9 , ,     ,        5, 6  7.
          ,   ()   ,    ,    ,     23.08.2012  231.
 ,      5        ,    .  ,     ,       ,        ,     5.
  5.2                7     16  ,    .

----------


## Flyxi

:


   7     ,     -     ,       ?   ?

  6     -       -    -                 ?

  3    -        "  " -     4,3%,   5% -      ?

  4     -       -     8     .,     ?          .                .      ,        

   5   -      " ".        ,    ?


 ,  !!!!!!

----------

> 6     -       -    -                 ?


    .          (. ),    500,     500      . 
       -

----------

-   . 
   .       2011., ..    ()    ,   66666.        ,        ,  , 500001111. 
  .        ,    ,     ,      ,     ?? 
        - .

----------

> -   . 
>    .       2011., ..    ()    ,   66666.        ,        ,  , 500001111. 
>   .        ,    ,     ,      ,     ?? 
>         - .


    ,       ,   ,    -

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## deklarant_

1  2015   03-11-06/18129
http://e.glavbukh.ru/npd-doc.aspx?npmid=97&npid=78148
,     ,      .

----------

> 1  2015   03-11-06/18129


  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## deklarant_

!
http://www.fsrar.ru/legalacts/projec...polnenija_dekl http://regulation.gov.ru/project/253...stage_id=18278    09.05.  24.05
 27    ,                                 ,     .    ,     01.07.2012 (  400),     ,        .

----------


## Anton P.

?   ,       .     ,     .

----------

> 


,   ,     .
*deklarant_*,   ! :Smilie:

----------

> ?


    ....

----------


## kazakowa

"1                     ,        .     1,5%,   0,5%.
    ,               (, . ).  , ,          0,51,5%      .         ,   ,    ,  ,    , ,     , ,     .     ,  , ,  ,    ."

   ,   1     ?  :EEK!: 
                   0,5  1,5 ()    ,             "       ,         ()  ",      ?..  :Hmm: 
http://regulation.gov.ru/project/241...&stage_id=8065

----------


## deklarant_

> ?..


"       :  2015 ."   http://regulation.gov.ru/project/241...&stage_id=8065

----------

*kazakowa*,       .  171         .         ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

.
19             686588-6              ,         ()           .

----------


## deklarant_

10.07.2015           http://fsrar.ru/news/view?id=1184
  ,  30.06.2015        29.06.2015  182- "      "       ,         ()  "   ,     ,     ,       ;
http://egais.ru.
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=8.

----------


## deklarant_

14.07.2015           .
     (    .   ) ,         ,     1  2016               ,            .
,   ,                 1  2016 .   ,    1             .
   1  2015     .

----------


## deklarant_

(10.08.2015 .)
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=10

----------


## deklarant_

169     "  " 
http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01201508130003

----------

> 169     "  "


      .  - .     ....

----------


## deklarant_

http://egais.ru/news/view?id=15

----------


## _

> 169     "  " 
> http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01201508130003


,      ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,      ?


c 24  2015

----------


## deklarant_

> c 24  2015


  ( 4.31)
: http://www.fsrar.ru/files/auto.zip 
 -: http://www.fsrar.ru/files/DeclarantSetup.zip

----------

5    22.11.1995  171- "       ,         ()  "   5.2.13.1        ,       24.02.2009  154,     "         ,        " (   ).
   ?   ? 
?  ,   50       65   .     -  ,            -  .
?

----------


## Anton P.

> ?


      "  " -    .     ,  .
  : "    ?
   ,       (, ,  .).
    ! ,    "   "...

----------


## AN-666

22.09.2015 N 294        4.31,        01.10.2015.       ?     -?

----------

> 22.09.2015 N 294        4.31,        01.10.2015.       ?     -?

----------


## AN-666

> 


,  .

----------


## aglaya1245

> "  " -    .     ,  .
>   : "    ?
>    ,       (, ,  .).
>     ! ,    "   "...


 ,  ""       ,  .      . :No:

----------

,  ,   .  ,        171-,  ,               ? 
 10.2 171-   : 
1.   ,           :
.......
2) ,     (   ,    ,   ,    ,    );
3) ,   -  ( .,    ,      ,      ,    ,    );

 ,      *01.07.18.*: 
   29.06.2015 N 182-(.  03.07.2016)
 2  3  01.07.2018    :
"2) ,    ,    ,                         ,      ()  (  )  ,    ,            ()        ().        ,    ,   ;
3) ,   - ,   ,    ,          ,                      ,      ()  (  )  ,    ,           ()       ();

  ?

----------

:



> ,  , ,   ..     .    ,    01.07.18.  ,              (   ),        -    (   ),                /,    .,     ?


 :



> ,       ,      ,      .
>      .

----------

,

----------

171-

----------

.....       30- ,      7 .

----------


## MASOL81

.    .      ,    ( )      ?,       ,    .     ?
 !!!

----------

!



> .      ,    ( )      ?,


        ?



> ,    .     ?


    (  )  ,     .

----------

https://fsrar.gov.ru/news/view/?id=3535 -

----------


## AndreyZh

**,       ?

----------

> **,       ?


 ,    ,       ,   4  2020

----------

,     01.01.2021 - http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01202012290063

----------

> ,     01.01.202


      .   ?

----------

> .   ?


        . 
  ,    ,     .

----------


## MASOL81

(  )

----------

> (  )


     ( )  ,  , , ,  (       - 261, 262, 263, 500, 510, 520),      .
 (, )      12,     .

----------


## MASOL81



----------

. , ,   ,         8? ..   ?

----------

> . , ,   ,         8? ..   ?


!
  ,      .

----------

http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01202012300170 -    .

----------

> http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01202012300170 -    .


 ,    -  11.2 -   3-   // .       .

----------


## MASOL81

!
      ( ) 06.01.2021.    07.01.2021.     06.01.2021.?

----------

> !
>       ( ) 06.01.2021.    07.01.2021.     06.01.2021.?


!
,    ....        . 
      -   .    06.01.2021,    09.01.2021,  09.01.2021    .           . 
      ,        ,          .

----------


## MASOL81



----------

> 


  .
   ,  , ,  -   ,     ,   ,      .    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01202012300170 -    .


        17.12.2020  397 "  ,  ,                        ,    "
(* 29.12.2020*  61912)
..  29.12.20 ,      01.01.21,     ,    ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

"   " -   ?  9 18?  10  23 ?  11  22 ?    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-        -  2.17, 2.18, 17.1, 17.2, 18.1  18.2,      01.04.2021 -  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

up

----------

> 17.12.2020  397 "  ,  ,                        ,    "
> (* 29.12.2020*  61912)
> ..  29.12.20 ,      01.01.21,     ,    ,   ?


  ...   . , ,  ,   ,   .  -   .

----------

> "   " -   ?  9 18?  10  23 ?  11  22 ?    ?


-          -   :         ,       .

----------

> -        -  2.17, 2.18, 17.1, 17.2, 18.1  18.2,      01.04.2021 -  ?


  -   2.17,     ,         -    -.... (    2 -    ,   17  18).

----------

http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01202101080006

----------

> -   2.17,     ,         -    -.... (    2 -    ,   17  18).


     : 17.1, 17.2, 18.1  18.2 -   121  124 (   )
  2.17  2.18 -    ,  283  287

----------


## ZZZhanna

> http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01202101080006


   -   ,    ...

----------

> -   ,    ...


    ...     - ,

----------

,  ,          ?

----------

> "   " -   ?  9 18?  10  23 ?  11  22 ?    ?


            .    :



> -                .
>    -  ,    , ,      -    .
> 
>          ,     .      .

----------

> -                .
>    -  ,    , ,      -    .
> 
>          ,     .      .


 ,             ,    .    ,     -12  .      171-.
   171-   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     -12  .


  .        , .  ,             .    ,  ,  ,  -12,      .
 -        50 ..,   2      50 ,      -    100     .
  ,  , ,   ,     23 ,    ,      .      , ,    ,         .        .

----------

> 


, .        ,

----------

> 171-


  16 171-     ,  : 



> 2.              ,   ,    3  6  ,  : 
> 12)   ,         10.2   ,  ,   3  11   , *    ,    ,    ,        ,       12  * ;

----------

!
  .  : 



> ,   1  2020     ,                  60 ,        .  *      ,   01  2021* . 
> 
>           &#171; &#187;.         .            30 .           .


 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1610



> ...   1  *2020*  ...


  ,    01.02.2021,     ,    .

----------

> !
>   .  : 
> 
> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1610
>     ,    01.02.2021,     ,    .


 ,     http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1611

----------

http://government.ru/news/41465/ -        .  ,    -       .   ,

----------

:



> Check1.fsrar.ru      26.01.2021 (       ).

----------


## AndreyZh

,        ()    ,    ,    ""        ()  . https://rg.ru/2021/02/08/kabmin-podd...azhi-piva.html

----------

> ,        ()    ,    ,    ""        ()  . https://rg.ru/2021/02/08/kabmin-podd...azhi-piva.html


  ,   . ,     .  ,       ?
        .      ?
   .  _"      ,     ."_      ?  ,    (   ).

_"      .    ,    " "     200  ."_ ,     ? -            ,           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -            ,           ?


,        :yes:

----------

> ,


,     : "    ,   " (   ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

...

----------

> ,        ()    ,    ,    ""        ()  . https://rg.ru/2021/02/08/kabmin-podd...azhi-piva.html


    ....  .       - , ,   . ,    !   ,               . 



> ,     ? -            ,           ?


  ,      -    ,   . ,  ,   ,        .

----------

> 


...    ,  ,          -      " ",     ,   = ,      ,       -      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   . ,  ,   ,        .


 .. ,   ....    -  ,    ,    -    ,    ,   .   .

----------

> .. ,   ....    -  ,    ,    -    ,    ,   .   .


 !

----------


## Anton P.

,   ,       .   , , ,   .  .
      .   - ....

----------

>

----------

http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1612

----------

2.jpg
  ,     /

----------

! ! !      https://fsrar.gov.ru/Declaring/xsd_shemy

----------

12.03.2021
 ,  21  2021   7          .   :    .          ,        .
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1613

----------

4.2.0

17.03.2021
​ ,     egais.ru     4.2.0.       ,         ,          ,      ,   . 

          1  2021 .
  ,   15          4.2.0. 
https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1614

----------

https://buh.ru/news/uchet_nalogi/127609/    //

----------

,       4 -    01.06.2021.

https://fsrar.gov.ru/news/view/?id=3622

----------

.   :      
https://fsrar.gov.ru/news/view/?id=3637

----------

https://regulation.gov.ru/projects#npa=114408
     397.  ,     :
          ,   ,     - ..      .

----------

http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1617
07.05.2021
​      ,       4.2.0   1  2021 .
    1  2021                          17  2020  397 "  ,  ,                        ,    " ( -  397).         397          .

----------

-,    IT      4     01.06.2021,   01.*07*.2021. 
       -     4.

----------

https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1619
 ,   2  2021 .         - ,     3.          4.  2  2021 .           -    4.     1  2021 .       .

----------

> https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1619
>  ,   2  2021 .         - ,     3.          4.  2  2021 .           -    4.     1  2021 .       .


 ,     ... -!

----------

https://fsrar.gov.ru/news/view?id=3866
      ,     service.egais.ru      ,        ,        29  2021 .  31         27  2011 .  795 "          ".         ,   31  2021 .

----------

